# The Official (And Superly Cool) Outcast Poetry Thread!  Yay!



## YayGollum

Here ya go. I have no good poems. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

There once was a man name Maury
Who loved all things bloody and gorey
He bought him a gun
To have him some fun
And shot off his leg and was sore-y.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Eat nice fisssh
Then off to bed.
'Try not to squish'
My Precious said.

Keep to your side
Of this twin-sized rock.
If you kick my thigh.
Off the rock I'll knock...

You.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Gollum was a lonely thing
Of fish and Precious he would sing
Until one day his luck would sway
When Bilbo Baggins came to play.

He stole Gollum's precious ring
Then threatened him with mean ol' Sting
When Gollum cried and begged it back
Bilbo slapped him and attacked!

Then Coward Bilbo ran away
Gollum had to save the day!
He searched for Bilbo all the night
And then he lead him to the light.

And nassty Bilbo leapt and ran
In Gollum he would find no fan.
Forever after Gollum searched
In forest, dale, oak and birch.

Until one dark and fateful day
That Gollum went too far astray
Captured by the evil Lord
He gave up Baggins with two words!

And suddenly poor Gollum had
Company and all of it bad!!
Instead of one there now were nine!
He hoped The Precious he would find.

But alas to poor Gollum's fate
The nine rode forth from that black gate
And soon took over Gollum's quest
And did much better what he did best.

They made their way towards Shire-land
With horses under and swords in hand
And when they found that sorry lot
They gave chase, pursued them hot.

As Frodo and his friends got free
Gollum plotted his own spree.
He'd hound that hobbit night and day
Until at last he lost his way.

And then, there, in deep of night
He'd kill him, take Ring, and his flight.
And when the dawn would rise next morn
There'd lie Frodo, Sam forlorn.

And with his Precious back in hand
Gollum would hatch a nasstier plan
On lost, fat hobbit he'd sneak unseen 
Throttle him, strangle him, til he turned green.

And with those tricksy hobbitsses dead
Gollum at last could go to bed.
He'd find a cold, wet, fishsome hole
Beneath a mountain, dark, and cold.

And in the night he'd make his home
And hide the ring for time unknown.
And there he'd dwell where all light left us,
And never again be without Precious.


----------



## YayGollum

*bawls* Beautiful! The best one yet! *sniff* Now why can't there be more like that?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Bows* Thank you.
It's a poem where the rhyming is so lame...so very very bad...that it makes the poem funny and therefore valuable in that way. 

hehe. Ok. It's crap but I like it!!! 

More Gollum poems to come!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Good gracious! I think she was just teasing us with that limerick. 
(. . . obviously never missed a poetry class. I went back to verify and the ryhming is better than most poems around.)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

The limerick was BRILLIANT!


Hehe.
And trust me...the rhyming is AWFUL.

Snaga verified it for me when I read it to him aloud.


----------



## Ice Man

I thought I thought you were thinking about me,
but it just turned out that I thought you thought I was thinking of you


----------



## munchkin

ugh, poetry...


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *ugh, poetry... *



"Ugh"?? What is this "ugh" you use? How can you use the words "ugh" and "poetry" in the same sentence...? Poetry is GREAT! Keep them coming people! 

*Only wishes that she was creative enough to come up with poems on the spot to post...*


----------



## munchkin

i can't stand poetry...


----------



## Dragon

my only problem with poetry is that most of it is stupid/funny, or depressing.......funny stuff is ok though...........


----------



## Wonko The Sane

What about my funny poem about Gollum?


----------



## Dragon

yes, very funny, good, and not depressing....

ok, let me try this.....

Ks little turtle does wiggle,
and waggle its tongue and blink,
and it makes me ponder and think.
I've come to this conclusion,
you may find it terribly weird,
but I've thought and thought, 
my brain I have wrought,
and I've decided that under its tongue, 
there is no beard

good, yes? no?


----------



## Kailita

*Gasps* It's BEAUTIFUL! Absolutely genious! *Swoons* 

Of course I'm bias here, because it's about my little turtle avatar ...but still, a very good limerick! The beard part was a bit random, but all the better, right? Cheers for randomness! 

I love poetry. All kinds of poetry. Rhyming, not rhyming, comical, serious, sad, moving, stupid, depressing...all of it.  The way that words can come together and create such a meaningful thing that can touch people and make them laugh or cry or feel something...I think it's so cool. I just wish I was better at it.


----------



## Dragon

umm, well, yeah........random.....yeah....yeah.....

just think of a subject, say something painfully obvious about it, and then start rhyming and throw lots of funny randomness into it......funny.....yeah.....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Azog iszog azog Orczog
Butzog Azog has no heartzog


----------



## balrog

sing a song or shed a tear
give a smile or respond in fear
only memories we now revere
thinking of us after all these years

you were my power
you were my flower
and living now without you...
in the dark these feelings cower

we had a chance forever
chance was lost not our endeavor
desperate and lost is now us
this knife bleeds us in the sever

empty life filled with solace
countless numbers given promise
sinking in thinking and love undone
love undone forever....plus 1


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I like it Balrog.


Hehe.

Next time though you should make it like my "Zog" poem. 

Hehe.

And make the words end in zog.


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> * I like it Balrog.
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> Next time though you should make it like my "Zog" poem.
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> And make the words end in zog.  *



miracles may happen!

happening miracles come with surprise!

hmmm...what words rhyme with zog?

fog
dog
shod
cod
mod
rod
wad
pod
jog
quad
log
bod


i think i just may be able to do that!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You might.

But the words don't have to RHYME with zog.
They just need zog on the end.

May I?

singzog azog songzog or shedzog azog tearzog
givezog azog smilezog or respondzog inzog fearzog


----------



## Dragon

heehee, thats cool... <---cool cool


----------



## kohaku

EXPRESSO

Watch out cat! It's the Rabbit Express!
Zoom! Twist! Stomp! Hop!
You're in for it now, he won't let you rest,
You're to slow, he runs with the best!

Watch out stairs! It's the Rabbit Express!
Leap! Plop! Boing! Clomp!
Your slippery footing and height cannot stop
This brave little rabbit from reaching the top!

Watch out friend! It's the Rabbit Express!
You cannot resist this cute little pest! 
He comes when I call, will give you a kiss,
His fuzzy rex coat is absolute bliss!

Come here, Expresso, and look what you've done!
You've melted my friend like wax in the sun!
No, nothing can win when put to the test
By the endless antics of Rabbit Express!


Inspired by my rabbit Expresso, who is aptly named.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh my! That's such a good poem!

You could turn it into a children's book and make BANK!


----------



## kohaku

thanks, glad you liked it. I like to write poetry from time to time, I wish I could find some of my other stuff. That one I just now made up. I'll try to come up with one for my other rabbit, Cappucino.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You do know, however, that the coffee is actually ESpresso and not EXPresso, right?

Just wondering...

*Blatant Seattle Coffee Snob*

Sorry.


----------



## kohaku

Is it? Oh well. I like that spelling better, although I pronounce it Espresso most of the time. Sometimes I just call him Spress, stuff like that. We were going to spell Cappucinno's name wrong on purpose, like Kapachino or something. But I just misspell that on accident.


----------



## Kailita

Wow, balrog...that was great. Ooh. Shivery.

And kohaku, hehe, quite amusing/diverting/entertaining. Cheers for rabbits! Especially coffee namesake rabbits! 

Andzog Wonkszog haszog uncoveredzog thezog secretzog artzog of endlesszog poetryzog...heh.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's just so fun to say!


There once was a man from Seattle
Whose brain had become a bit addled
He put on steel shoes
And boycotted glue
And set himself up with a saddle.


----------



## Kailita

Cheers for limericks! Even though that one was completely random...but still! 

Oh, ack. My watch just chirped. It's 1am. Suppose I need sleep. *Bids the wonderful GOOish world of poetry adieu*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

There once was a man who was drunk
He sat on his haunches and thunk
If I get more liquor
My buzz will be quicker
And my money won't go down the plunk


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

*Goofy, but, what the heck.*

Frodo has wrote-o a note-o
Samwise scan-wised the spamwise
Gandalf just hands off the send off.
Aragorn, wear-worn and forlorn
Takes on the Trek on to Elrond.
And Gollum has just got-a throttle-em.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

There once was a boy named Lorenzo
Whose parentssess owned a cradenz-o.
It fell on his back
And with a big crack
It knocked the life out of lungs-o.


----------



## Kailita

Cradenzo? What's that...?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's a credenza spelled wrong so it would rhyme. 

A credenza is a piece of furniture.

1. A buffet, sideboard, or bookcase, especially one without legs. 
2. A piece of office furniture having a long flat top and often containing file drawers, a kneehole, and accessories for a computer. 




There once was a man named Bernard
Whose bones never grew very hard
He went for a walk
And slipped on some chalk
And shattered hiimself into shards


----------



## Kailita

Ahh, got it. Never heard that word before. *Shrugs*

Wonks is very good at nonsense limericks. *Decides to try her hand at a nonsense limerick*...

There once was a girl named Janie
Who was sad when the weather turned rainy.
She sat and she frowned
As the water came down
And dripped off the window pane-y.

Now Janie knew someone named Bart
Who really wasn't too smart.
He thought ten was two
And red was blue,
So he failed math and art.

"Stop, stop!" you cry, feeling quite hazy.
"You write cuz you're bored and you're lazy.
Your poems don't make sense
And are really quite dense."
I say, "Guess I'm just kind of crazy!"


----------



## 7doubles

did you see the men
who looked like them
did they pretend to be your friend
were they everything you'ld hope they'ld be
or just a disapointment
was it worth all the excitement
.....i guess it had its moments

"vaudvilla"


----------



## Dragon

the hamster is singing.....MAKE IT STOP!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The hamster sings erratically
My head spins 'round fanatically
yearning to crash it
or burn it and bash it
'cause it really sings quite crapilly!


----------



## Kailita

Hehehe...

That was great, D.


----------



## Dragon

heheh, thanx, my inspiration for that one was this singing/dancing hamster we have that mom set off right when I waas trying to think of something to write about


----------



## Kailita

Ohhh, the singing hamster things!  Those things are so funny...

What does your hamster sing?


----------



## Dragon

kung fu fighting.....its dressed in a karate gi and has a morning star in one hand...


----------



## Kailita

*Giggles*

My brother has one that sings Blue Moon...


----------



## Dragon

u have a bro? i thought u were an only child....hmmm...


----------



## Kailita

Only child?? Me?? Psh.

I have _three_ brothers.  And quite the handful, they are.


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! Poetry, people! I'll go find that Gollum Fan Club website with all of the cool Gollum poetry sometime.


----------



## Dragon

yay wants us to recite,
whilst its chatting we want to write
should we scold him for interupting,
or praise him for keeping-people-in-line-upting?

hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Our true-blue hungry Frodo dude,
Tromps through Mordor without food.
Within his mind a donut looms.
"I will not throw it in Mt. Doom!"


----------



## Kailita

Keeping-people-in-line-upting...? 

I heart you, D. 

Cheers for our rising poet, Mindy!  She's contributed some good ones. 

*Wishes she could contribute more...but can't come up with good poems just like...* *snaps* *...that.* 

Bring us some good Gollum poetry, Yay!


----------



## YayGollum

Here ya go. Watch out. Some are sad.

Dedicated to Gollum

Gollum was a friendly guy. 
He lived beneath the ground. 
He feared the sun up in the sky. 
And liked to travel all around. 

He had just one favorite thing. 
That he wore upon his hand. 
Only a trinket, just a ring. 
It was prized in all the land. 

One day he lost it in the dark. 
And he swore to find it soon. 
In Mordor he left his mark. 
His precious ring would be his doom. 

~Courtney 


I looked across a river fair 
And my heart began to despair. 
Across from me a creature stood 
Crouching beneath a dark wood. 
His eyes were wild with a hidden lust 
"It was stolen from us, and we must 
Find it before He gets it first." 
Then I knew the creature was cursed, 
But by what I could not think. 
I dared not go near him for he seemed 
Capable of doing harm, though I could 
Nearly see through his withered frame. 
And I grew chill as he went away, 
Forever calling "Precious, My Precious!" 

~Nimawae's Hope 


music fills the hall... 

My precious oh precious 
Oh where have you gone 
I look on my hand 
But find you are gone 

Long long ago 
While wandering free 
The day that I found you 
My heart filled filled with glee 

I saw how you sparkeled 
In sun and in rain 
But though I have loved you, 
You give only pain. 

When lost in the darkness 
Away in the deep 
With you I would wander 
And crawling I'd creep. 

Away from the sunshine 
I always would go 
For you were all the light 
I needed to know. 

But precious my precious 
You were taken from me 
And from my safe caverns 
I now have to flee 

I'll search for you always 
Through sunshine and rain 
For just seeing you 
Is worth all the pain. 

(music slowly fades) 

~Courtney 

Precious

T'was Smeagol who found the Ring 
and gazed in wonder at the 
sight of the thing 
Then it was greed crept into 
his gaze 
And poor, dear Smeagol 
entered into a craze 
that which would rule him 
for uncounted years 
through fear, madness 
and tears 
He could not let go, 
t'was the Ring he obeyed 
til Smeagol was gone 
in his place Gollum was made. 
In the dark Gollum's eyes shone 
In the dark wandered he, 
hungry, alone 
til one day at terrible cost 
for Gollum, the Ring was lost 
so began a dreadful search 
he pitiable, starving, crossing 
over the Earth 
following the call of the One Ring 
Gollum forever a slave to the thing. 
To the end he adored it, 
dancing above the pyre 
to the end he would take it, 
down into the fire. 
"Preciousssssssss..........!" 

~Luna 

First Anti-Gollum Poem

Roses are red, 
Violets are blue, 
I think Gollum stinks, 
So what's wrong with you? 


There was a young Hobbit named Smeagol 
Who some people percieve as evil 
When blessed with a ring 
He did bad things 
Most of them were slightly illegal 

~Mormegil 

I'm sorry, Gollum! 

Gollum was poor little fellow, 
The little guy was always so mellow, 
If only someone told him 'bout the Ring, 
That it was a nasssssty, nasssty thing! 
I wish I had been there, to save him in time! 
That's why I'm writting this rap, or rhyme 
To apoligize for not being there! 
apoligize cuz I couldn't help him outta that snare! 
Oh well, there's nothing left for me to say, 
and, yet still, I'm sorry, anyway! 

~Valanthe_ILLOTRTM 

Smeagol 

My love, she's the one I found, 
I put her, I hid her underground. 
The one, she's the one I needed most, 
I kept her, I turned into a ghost. 
He came, and took her away, away, 
But he'd cheated he lied that day. 
She's mine, I'll get her back, I will, I will, 
All while my blood flows still, still. 


This is, my final leap, leap, 
His heir, his son, can't keep, can't keep. 
I took them, they escaped her hive, hive, 
He's gonna throw her in, gonna burn her alive, alive. 
Gotta stop them, got to get her back again, again, 
Gotta stop them, can't let him throw her in, in, 
He wants her, he just can't stand, stand, 
He needs her, he took her by the hand, hand. 


If I go now, I could have her once more, 
Bite off his finger, settle the score. 
He's screaming, he's in pain, 
At last, she's mine again. 
I got her, I got her back, 
But I'm fallin', we're fallin' in, into the crack. 
I'm happy, while the flames lick my skin, 
My precious, we're together again. 

~Legoman


----------



## Dragon

*gasp!*

how could *gasp!* yay post a *gasp!* anti-gollum poem?!?!?! 

none are by u, yay? 

heheh, donuts  that was genius  

*is hearted very much*

*wonders what for.....making-up-word-ishness?*


----------



## YayGollum

Well, it's not like I wrote the anti-Gollum poem. Besides, it points out that there's something wrong with the person for the thinking that. oh well. No, none are by me. I'm not good at poetry. Anyone can make a haiku, though.


----------



## Dragon

u dont have to be good at poetry to have fun w/ it...


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, you do. You want people to praise you and talk about what great bookses you could write so you could get lots of money, right?  Why else would anyone write poetry?


----------



## Dragon

because its funny do the word/s "keeping-people-in-line-upting" sound like they are of any literary value to you?


----------



## YayGollum

Not by themselves. But in a poem all about me, of course they're great! Crazy lady! It doesn't matter how beautiful the words are. What does matter is that even one person is around to praise them.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Not by themselves. But in a poem all about me, of course they're great! Crazy lady! It doesn't matter how beautiful the words are. What does matter is that even one person is around to praise them. *


Yay...tsk, tsk. I assume you're being sarcastic. Praise is nice, but it won't last, and it certainly isn't as valuable as the beautiful words. 

Okay...here's a poem that I wrote. It's sort of aimed towards non-Outcasted girls. Those people annoy me...but they make me sad, too. They're missing out on a lot. So here it is. I don't know how good it is, but that's okay. I'm sure Yay will let me know if it's horrible. 


So you think you're cute.
All right.
Where's your soul?
I see your platinum hair.
I see those globs of paint on your face.
That's not what I'm looking for.
Where's your soul?
Behind that painted face, who are you?
You're not the princess you want to be.
You're not an angel,
A goddess,
A diva.
And you know that, don't you?
So why are you trying to hide
In that skirt three sizes too small?
That's not going to hide much anyway.
Where's your soul?
I know you've got to have one somewhere.
Why bury it under all these outward conformities?
I bet you have a pretty one.
That's what you should be flaunting.
These guys, these trends, they come and go,
But you'll have this soul forever.
You'll lose your looks with time,
But you can never lose your soul.
And you know, if he's really worth it,
He'll like you just as much in jeans.


----------



## YayGollum

I wasn't being sarcastic. The words aren't worth much if noone's around to read them. Anyways, no, I don't see anything wrong with that poem. It reminds me of the Official Outcast Poem. Very nice.


----------



## Dragon

ooh, niceness very goodie!! those are the sort of people I call "bottle-heads"     haha!!! I have too much fun laughing at my own jokes 

yay, if you write them, you're around to read them....but it _is _ nice to get praise, but there are people here who will undoubtably find something good about anything you write, this guild _is_ about defending the little guy, right


----------



## Kailita

Bottle-heads...hehehe...*joins with D in laughing at her own joke* 

Wow, I wrote an Official Outcast Poem without knowing it? Cheers for me!  Now I feel special...*hugs herself*

Yay, exactly what D said ---> If you write it, you're around to read it.  Poetry, for me, is not so much about outer praise but it's all focused around inner things. If nobody sees it but you, that's okay. It's about getting out your thoughts and feelings, even if you're the only one who will understand it. Oh crackers. No use explaining that to Yay. With him, everything's about praise and adoration, right?


----------



## YayGollum

Right. Who needs to get thoughts and feelings out of something? Not a huge deal. You don't need poetry for that. just talk. Feelings are supposed to be bottled up inside for forever so you don't look vulnerable, remember? oh well. Why do they count prose as poetry?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I agree Kai. Some people write their feelings down in journals. I write them out in poems and songs, most of which have been called "scarily deep" by the Yay-person. There are too many to post here, if you want to have a look at them:

Sunlit Rain


----------



## Dragon

well, some of my poems & stuuf I feel like showing people and some I dont..... it all depends on the content matter and how it relates to how I'm feeling 

eh, jam, I didn't read any yet because choices intimidate me and I have homework, but WORRY NOT!!!! I'll get around to it eventually 

*procrastinates*


----------



## Kailita

Whoa...

Jamish, you're a _poet_! Do you play an instrument? Because you could really turn some of those into songs...really good songs! 

Most of my poems are...I think they're called "expository"...but I'm not sure. They're like my one-sided conversations to people or to God (a lot of times the second). But I do have some that rhyme. I always surprise myself with those, because when I start out I think that there's no way I can get out everything I want to say and manage to _rhyme_ it all at the same time. But usually I pull it off.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*blushes* Um, okay, thanks. Yeah, I do playing an instrument. Unfortunately, it's the flute, so it's not like I can use it as accompianment. Oh well, I've still picked out melodies for the songs. Right now I'm trying to convince my brother to lend me his guitar so I can teach myself to play(he never uses the darn thing anyways). So far no luck in that.

Your stuff sounds cool Kai! I'd love to read some of it. Yeah, I know what you mean. Half the stuff I write just comes out and later I'll realize I've been writing close to perfect meter without trying. Crazy.


----------



## Dragon

5 words for you;

deep


----------



## Dragon

I know double posting is bad, but this is ....well.....later 

I have to add a stanza-ish thing to a poem I wrote so I can read it at graduation

uh....here it is...


Dancing on the Beach
Life,
A dance through time,
Through riddle and rhyme,
A performance seen by all who watch.
Death,
A bow to the crowd,
Leaving you proud,
As roses are thrown at your feet.
Space,
The stage for your dance,
Where you leap and prance,
Showing your skills to the world.
Time,
Sand on the beach,
Within your reach, 
But hard to hold onto for long.
Thus,
A dance with the waves,
And a moonlit praise,
From all your loving admirers.



I want to add something about remembering where you're coming from, dancing your best, and some other stuff like that...


----------



## Kailita

Wow, D, that was good. I love the whole rhyming/unrhyming thing put into different sections...great style. 

Jam, learn how to play guitar! I'm learning, and it's much funness.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Tall and stately
Like a pole
Stood those crazy elves of old
Against all evil did they rail
Day in day out to no avail

Until one day they got the news
That Sauron had a ring to use
They thought it wise to kill and maim
Poor Sauron with their army lame

And so they stole his precious ring
Just to lose the silly thing
If I were asked I would've said
Ignore the demon and go to bed

He may be evil but you're just dumb
To go right out and lose The One
You might as well have let it be
Even if you'd not be free

For what is freedom anyway?
If all you elves just sail away?


----------



## Kailita

*Laughs and laughs* That's great, Wonks...very clever. I hope Yay sees that one.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh my gosh...*Is speechless with laughter* That is really great Wonks, I..*goes off into another peal of laughter* That is to say, it's super.


----------



## Dragon

hehehehhahahahahah!!!!!

very good! lol, cracking me upping!!!!

ooh, I have the part I added 4 2 say at graduation, I dont think its as good as the other part, but I'll let you guys decide...


So,
Do your very best,
Put life to the test,
Show them you're better than most.
If,
You make a mistake,
Keep a smile on your face,
Bounce back with an excellent move.
Try,
Not to forget,
The places you've been,
But dont limit yourself to that.
Please,
Remember us,
The people you trust,
Your partners and friends in life.
Always,
Remember your past,
Make your steps last,
Sink your toes into the sand.


ooh, and 4 graduation, I'm also reading somthing from LOTR, this;

the road goes ever on and on,
down frome the door where it began,
now far ahead the road has gone,
and I must follow if I can,
pursuing it with eager feet,
until it meets some larger way,
where many paths and errands meet,
and wither then? I cannot say


----------



## Kailita

Sounds good to me, D.  Are you graduating from...8th grade? Into highschool?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay! Thanks for the compliments.  I wrote this one about a friend.

A friend who is being mean lately

His name is John
And he's a prick
He's not a merm
he is a d**k

He pretends
to try and help
But all he does
is laugh and yelp

He has no morals
and no brain
he's likely in it
just for gain

and furthermore
he's not too nice
I cry and he hits me
Thrice


----------



## YayGollum

You could have just edited that first post of yours to stick that second post in there. oh well. I like the first part of that poem better than the second part. I don't see what was so funny about that elf thing. I thought it was very fitting. Except for the part about blaming the elves for the losing of the One Ring, but oh well. If it makes them look bad, that's just great.  Anyways, from the craziness I read in that last little poem, I gots to wonder why you'd consider the person to be some kind of friend type person.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

What do you mean joining the posts?

Hehe. The elf thing was supposed to be meant as a joke, but I guess if you hate elves it could be serious.

And I didn't necessarily blame them for losing The One Ring, but if they hadn't cared so much then the Numenoreans wouldn't have had a large enough force to challenge Sauron and then Isildur couldn't have gotten the ring and lost it later on....

Anyway, I like Elves so it was a joke.

And the poem...um...I don't know why he's a friend. He's a jerk and a friend at the same time.
Our relationship is to argue with eachother all the time.
I was having a crisis and he was being a prick so I wrote him that poem.
He doesn't really hit me. That would be way too stupid. I wouldn't let him.
Though he does carry a gun.

He's a scary guy. You're right. I don't know why I'm friends with him.

He's not a merm.


----------



## YayGollum

Whoops! I should use these little names you people have made up for yourselves more often, shouldn't I? oh well. I was talking to the evil Dragon when I was talking about combining postses. Anyways, yes, I guessed that the elf thing was supposed to be funny. It's nice when you take it seriously, though. Also, sure, I have plenty of people that I might feel like calling friendses every now and then that are mostly around to argue with. But then, that's usually fun for us. Whoops!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I guess I'm too harsh on it.
He's not nice.
And he's not a merm.

But he's still my friend.


----------



## Dragon

um....what's a merm?


yay; I'm evil, I'm crazy,  you should just put lots of things in your siggy taht say that everyone besides you is evil and crasy and to just ignore everything you say except your no. 1 rule, because you just enjoy being contradictory 

, eh, I didn't feel like it, I dont combine posts after a day has gone by


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. But then, I don't think that everyone but me is crazy and evil. I happen to know that pretty much everone has a little bit of each in them. Anyways, I'm thinking that I believe pretty much all of the stuff I'm saying when I'm being contradictory. If I don't, I think I'd say so. oh well. just because it's fun doesn't mean I don't believe it. Let me see here. Ack! Poetry! Go!


----------



## Kailita

I did not write this, but I thought it might be appreciated here, since this _is_ the Guild of Outcasts. It's for us!  The kids who are different...

Here's to the kids who are different
The kids who don't always get A's
The kids who have ears twice the size of their peers
And noses that go on for days

Here's to the kids who are different
The kids they call crazy or dumb
The kids who don't fit with the guts and the grit
Who dance to a different drum

Here's to the kids who are different
The kids with the mischevious streak
For when they have grown, as history's shown
It's their differences that make them unique


----------



## Dragon

ack! I've seen that b4!! my mom has that posted up in her classroom, huzzah 4 that!!!


----------



## Kailita

My 8th grade teacher had us memorize it. I liked it. Very Outcasty.


----------



## Dragon

sounds like a cool teacher I want teachers like that 

hmmm.... I haven't written any poetry latelly, but I have written prose....is that ok?


----------



## Kailita

Prose = poetry, in my book at least.  Poetry = anything with beautiful language...that's a rough definition, anyway. Put it up, whatever you have!


----------



## Dragon

the suns requiem
in the moonlit garden
foliage hides the moons sweet face
droplets of rain
reflect starlight
ages past
a happy memory
to one so lost


----------



## Kailita

Ooh...

*Sits in awe*

That was lovely, D. Paints a beautiful picture...(Is it a real place? Or just somewhere out of your mind?) _Requiem_ is a cool word...


----------



## Dragon

mind.I love requiem, sorta morbid _meaning_, but sounds beautiful

prose is just so much easier than poetry, sometimes, if I *really* try, I can come out w/ all complex rythyms that give taht much more feeling....sorta like edgar allen poe....but......his stuff is creepy....


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

That is a really nice little poem Dragon. Okay, everyone go and see Jam's latest song. She worked really hard on it, she knows it's written as if about someone else but that's only because she doesn't want some people who read her stuff to know it's really about her. She's even talking in the third person right now, because it's just something she felt like doing. Anyways, read the song. Remember, it's really about Jam, she just didn't want to put it that way. Thanks.

In Me


----------



## Dragon

that was cool, jam, it doesn't follow a normal beat, but it definently(sp?) has one even if it is wacky. I like (from what I can tell) what it's about, you're really good at describing the feelings of that sorta stuff


----------



## Kailita

Whoa. Yes, Jam, even if you hadn't have specified that it was about you, I would have known it anyway. 

All that she is
you cannot accept
an enigma to the world
always moving through life
in damning isolation
precious to her soul

That definitely sounded like you. It sounds like you have a love-hate relationship with the separation that you call down on yourself. That comes across especially strongly in that bridge, when you use damning and precious to describe the same thing. Is it hard, struggling through life without people really understanding you? Or would it just seem damning to other people and you really don't mind it at all?

(Hope that made at least a little sense... )


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

No, I understood you. It's hard, a lot of the time, but at the same time I couldn't imagine living any other way. I mean, I know that pretty much everyone I've told about how I really am thinks that they would never be able to handle it, but I don't have a choice, so I do. It's just difficult when I have to force reactions to ease people's minds. Like when my mouse died, if no one had been there I would have just gone really impassive, disposed of the body, and dealt with it through writing. As it was, I made sure to cry so my Dad(who's really emotional) wouldn't think me heartless(I can cry on command, comes from suppressing emotions), and acted in a way that made sense to him, even though it wasn't what I really felt like doing. Then later I wrote some new songs that actually helped me. Ah, c'est la vie. Such is life. I have a very very very hard time trusting ANYONE with what I'm really like, so even here this is only one side of me, but at least you guys know that much, most people are oblivious, like I said in my song.


----------



## Kailita

To some extent, I understand what you're talking about, but I think that would be suffocating for me. Having to hold it all inside. Is there anyone in the whole wide world who knows every single aspect of you? You and your brother are really close, right?

In my family, my mom is the one who always cries. I have no problem with that...in fact, I wish I could cry more easily, like her...the only time it bothers me is when she expects _me_ to cry about things that I can't cry about. She doesn't understand my inability to produce salt water from my eyes.  I wish I could force tears (how do you do that, Jam?). She doesn't realize, even though I've tried to explain it, that even though I really _feel_ like crying and I really wish that I could, I just can't. The hollowness is hard to explain to someone who hasn't experienced it. She cries about what is hurting her, and then she's able to move on. But I carry around this heavy emptiness inside of me and can't find any physical outlet to get rid of it. I envy her. Crying on the inside hurts so much more than crying on the outside.


----------



## Rhiannon

Tsh, I keep missing this thread when I check stuff...

So randomly looking through old files and finding my 'poetry' *wince*

Walls of Glass, Tears of Rain

I am sitting on a bench. It is ice cold. 
There is rain pouring down around me...rain-tears falling from the sky. 
I sit in a room of glass...walls of glass tears surround me. 
I am alone, with the world around me...all around, beyond the walls of rain. 
Rain tears, falling from the sky. 
So gray, the sky, so quiet, the tears that fall, the sheets of glass.
Silencing the world. Peace. They cry so softly. 
The world hurts, the sky cries. Crying rain-tears of glass...
I am cold. Glass walls, keep me safe, rain-tears from the gray sky.
Shield me. Shield me from the world. 

I am safe behind the walls of glass. 
The sky's tears protect me. 
The earth weeps. 

Mm. I used to really like that. Now I don't. I still really like this one, though;

Fairy Tales

If you walk far enough into the woods,
You might find a castle.
Don't bother to knock,
No one will answer.
Just go in,
Close the door behind you.
Be polite to everything,
Even if it doesn't move.
Walk through the castle,
Until you come to either
A sleeping princess
A magic door
Or a beast
Do what you can for each,
Take no reward,
Eat nothing.
And when you walk home again,
Do it at twilight
Or do it at dawn
And then you will still believe
In what you saw.
And you will never walk far enough into the woods again.
Unless, of course, you mean 

And this one...well, it Is.

The End

the book in my hands
is almost over. 
Please, I beg
don’t end. Do not
leave me alone
again. But
the pages turn, 
the story is over
and I sigh
as I close the book. 

And now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> To some extent, I understand what you're talking about, but I think that would be suffocating for me. Having to hold it all inside. Is there anyone in the whole wide world who knows every single aspect of you? You and your brother are really close, right?



Well, if I didn't have music to listen to and writing, it would be suffocating. One of the reasons I have some many different types of music and why I choose much of it based on the lyrics is that it can release all my emotions for me, without me needing to show any signs physically. Yeah, we're really close, but even he doesn't know every single aspect of me, just as I don't know every single aspect of him. We each have inner cores that don't like to be disturbed. I'm not sure I could really trust anyone that much(except God  ). Guess that's another reason I'm very sure I'm never going to fall in love, because I would have to find someone that I trusted that much, more than my best friend/brother. The probabilities for that are definitely slim, thinner than paper.



> In my family, my mom is the one who always cries. I have no problem with that...in fact, I wish I could cry more easily, like her...the only time it bothers me is when she expects _me_ to cry about things that I can't cry about. She doesn't understand my inability to produce salt water from my eyes.  I wish I could force tears (how do you do that, Jam?).



Wow, see my Mom is the stolid, solid, down to earth type. It's my Dad who's emotional. She also hides most of her emotions, so she perfectly understands my need for music, since she uses it the same way. My Dad's like you Mom, that's why I have to fake emotional shows that I really don't feel. It's easy to force tears, you just store up grief and then tap into it when you need the waterworks. Actually, I do the same thing for most things that provoke a strong emotional response: store the grief, distill it, tuck it away, and then bring it out when I need it to write about. Works beautifully.



> She doesn't realize, even though I've tried to explain it, that even though I really _feel_ like crying and I really wish that I could, I just can't. The hollowness is hard to explain to someone who hasn't experienced it. She cries about what is hurting her, and then she's able to move on. But I carry around this heavy emptiness inside of me and can't find any physical outlet to get rid of it. I envy her. Crying on the inside hurts so much more than crying on the outside.



Hmmm. I agree. I've done that, when I distill things. Sometimes I can't eat, it's hard to sleep, hard to focus on anything but the void. That's why I write. I recommend writing to you Kai, it's a wonderful way to express your emotions that you can't any other way.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yes, I'm evilly double posting. 

Your first poem is very expressive, not going to rip it apart the way I do so many, since it's just a nice quiet reflective sort that's above those things.

The third is the way I felt at the end of ROTK. I just kept checking the page length and saying 'no! You can't end on me like this!"


----------



## Kailita

*Gasp* ...it's okay, Jam, we forgive you. 

Rhi, you write like I do, at least when it comes to poetry - expository, I think it's called. It's like writing a story and just putting it to verse like a poem. I related very well to The End. Coming to the end of a good book is absolute horror. My friend likes to brag that she gets through 500 page books in two days, but I'm not like that. I probably _could_ read that fast, but I purposefully make myself wait and pace myself when it comes to reading, trying not to cram too much into one day...because then the book is finished in less than a week, and I'm left craving more! Agh...



> _Originally posted by Jam_
> *Well, if I didn't have music to listen to and writing, it would be suffocating. One of the reasons I have some many different types of music and why I choose much of it based on the lyrics is that it can release all my emotions for me, without me needing to show any signs physically.*


Music is incredibly powerful. I use it as an outlet, too. My biggest problem is finding the exact song/type of music that expresses my mood best.



> _Originally posted by Jam_
> *I'm not sure I could really trust anyone that much(except God). Guess that's another reason I'm very sure I'm never going to fall in love, because I would have to find someone that I trusted that much, more than my best friend/brother. The probabilities for that are definitely slim, thinner than paper.*


That's why I'm thoroughly convinced that you'll find a person like that someday...someone who complete understands everything that you reveal to him and someone who you feel safe telling everything about yourself to...and then there'll be no question in your mind that you're supposed to marry that guy. It'll happen, I'm sure of it.



> _Another one from Jam_
> *It's easy to force tears, you just store up grief and then tap into it when you need the waterworks. Actually, I do the same thing for most things that provoke a strong emotional response: store the grief, distill it, tuck it away, and then bring it out when I need it to write about. Works beautifully.*


I understand the concept of that...in theory it makes sense...but I don't think I could pull it off physically, for myself at least. 



> _And yet another one from Jam_
> *Sometimes I can't eat, it's hard to sleep, hard to focus on anything but the void. That's why I write. I recommend writing to you Kai, it's a wonderful way to express your emotions that you can't any other way.*


Exactly...that's _exactly_ it. Can't eat, can't sleep, can't think about anything else, my heart contracts, my stomach becomes this empty pit...it's beyond just emotional, it becomes a physical feeling. And I write, also, to help relieve it...or..._relieve_ isn't even the right word..._express_ is the word I'm looking for, I guess. And through expressing it, I relieve the pain a little bit. The hardest part is when I can't even find the right words to write. I go to poetry a lot to alleviate all those suppressed feelings, but I think I express myself better in my journal, where it's just raw feelings and sporadic emotions. I'm able to be clear and concise and analytical, and that helps.

Yes. I want to share some of my darker poems with you guys...my empty poems. But I won't double post, and this post is long enough already, so I'll put them in later.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

> Music is incredibly powerful. I use it as an outlet, too. My biggest problem is finding the exact song/type of music that expresses my mood best.



Yeah, that can be tricky. Right now my mood is a mixture of Evanescence, Matchbox Twenty, and Irish Celtic, with a splash of Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, if _that_ makes any sense. 



> That's why I'm thoroughly convinced that you'll find a person like that someday...someone who complete understands everything that you reveal to him and someone who you feel safe telling everything about yourself to...and then there'll be no question in your mind that you're supposed to marry that guy. It'll happen, I'm sure of it.



Aw, well that's sweet. My best friend(the one I'm NOT related to), says the same thing. The only thing she disapproves of is that if I get married, I plan on eloping. She's very much a traditionalist.  



> Yes. I want to share some of my darker poems with you guys...my empty poems. But I won't double post, and this post is long enough already, so I'll put them in later.



Oh do, do! I've written my fair share of ansty songs, so much that my brother said he wouldn't proofread them anymore, because they made him depressed. Now I'm experimenting with other styles, for a change of pace.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Yeah, that can be tricky. Right now my mood is a mixture of Evanescence, Matchbox Twenty, and Irish Celtic, with a splash of Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, if that makes any sense.*


Heh, actually I think it does. My mood is currently Switchfootish...specifically The Beautiful Letdown...but that's only because I just got that cd yesterday and have been listening to it nonstop.  



> _Jam again_
> *Aw, well that's sweet. My best friend(the one I'm NOT related to), says the same thing. The only thing she disapproves of is that if I get married, I plan on eloping. She's very much a traditionalist.*


Okay...I know this is way off topic, but I just have to ask: why elope...?



> _Last one by Jam this post, I promise..._
> *Oh do, do! I've written my fair share of ansty songs, so much that my brother said he wouldn't proofread them anymore, because they made him depressed. Now I'm experimenting with other styles, for a change of pace. *


Aiieee...once I get into a groove of angst, it takes me forever to get out of it...I can't just decide, _I'm tired of being depressed, let's try something else now._ I'm just stuck there until I listen to something hopeful, usually Switchfoot or something to put everything back in perspective. It can't just be a mindlessly cheery ditty just to make me smile...it has to be serious about looking for joy, like Dare You to Move. Something that challenges me to get a grip and pull myself out of despair.

Okay. I'm going to try to keep my deathly depressing ones out of here, but here is one that I wrote early Mayish, inspired mainly by my friends leaving and my frustration at not being able to do anything about it. I had been trying to write a poem about it for a long time, but I could never find the right words. Then one morning I literally woke up and found the words right there in my head, fully formed. I grabbed a paper and wrote down all of it that was floating in my mind, and it turned out as a rhyming poem, which is really strange because that hardly _ever_ happens to me. Anyway, here it is:

Time
He sits upon a golden case
Apathetic is his face
Here you know there is no grace
Only power, harsh and strong

He doesn't hear your cries and pleas
He'll leave you with just memories
A constant cycle, no release
That lasts your whole life long

You cannot stop him, though you try
In vain are all your tears and sighs
You've only time to say goodbye
One moment, then it's gone

So hug the ones that you hold close
If you love them, let them know
Hold them tight, then let them go
As Time ticks ever on and on


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, Kaia, I really like that.

My mood recently has been Mozart's Magic Flute (opera!), Tschaikosvky's piano concertos, and 70/80s rock- I love Styx. Unfortunately my brother took the CD away with him. Bah.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Very very nice Kai!  About the eloping, well, I've always wanted to have a small wedding, but I really couldn't, I mean I'd feel really bad about leaving my relatives out(I have a HUGE extended family), but then including my friends. And I NEVER liked the idea of walking down a long aisle, with everyone staring at me and all that huge formal stuff, some weddings tend to feel not quite so joyous when everything's big and solemn. Eloping is the only way, saves all the trouble. I'm not talking about Vegas stuff either, it's called driving up to the ocean, getting a local minister or JoP and getting married that way.


----------



## Kailita

Gotta have an ocean wedding, yes. Well, if you say the eloping thing will work, Jam, I'm sure it will. 

Here's one of my expository poems...like the telling of a story in verse, sort of. It doesn't rhyme. But the whole situation happened exactly the way it's told (the girl mentioned is me, obviously). It was pretty strange, because I didn't add anything just for effect (the gray sky, the crows, etc.), though I personified some inanimate objects...but I put it down exactly the way it happened. It upset me so much that I had to write about it. Yeah. Anyway, I'll stop confusing you now and actually put down the poem. It's pretty long.

Tatters
It was a safe Haven
A place of beauty
A place of peace
A place of joyful innocence
Where stalks of wheat and wild grass towered high
And butterflies laughed and fluttered
Over the buds of pink and yellow
And mockingbirds called and sang their cheerful chorus
As they sailed through the cerulean sky
Crystalline, untainted by clouds
This was her sanctuary
Her escape
In times of smiles
In times of tears
It was her shelter from the world
A place all her own
Where time stood still

But not today

She tramps through the undergrowth
The crackling of dry grass beneath her feet
The wind at her back
Tugging her thick hair forward into her face
And she lifts her eyes up
The sky is hidden by a quilt of cloud
Stretching across the clear air as a muffler of gray
Stifling the breath of the earth
But on she strides

She reaches the coupled trees, strong and tall
Their long vines reaching for the ground
Blocking the view of the Haven
Which she knows lies beyond them
But she pauses
Something is wrong
The shadow of apprehension clutches at her heart
Reaches for her soul
She steps forward
And runs
Thrusts the vines aside
And freezes again
Her eyes stunned as she slowly sinks to her knees

Her refuge is corrupted, bare
Gone are the lofty stalks
The tiny buds
That once surrounded the narrow path
Mercilessly hacked away, stubs are all that remain
Flat and endless, the field is scant
Open and exposed
Sullen nothingness
The imposing clouds darken and close their suffocating hold
Choking and repressing the imprisoned blue above
And all that was secure, shielded and apart
Is openly gashed and vulnerable
The butterflies are no more
The only things that live are the crows
Mocking the fallen grace of the Haven
With their harsh cries and squabbling
Their dusky wings melting into the dreary sky

But...who?
And why?
_WHY_...?

Her eyes, misted with tears, search for a trace of an answer
And there it is
Looming where a wild bush once flourished
Massive, contemptuous, and proud
Dingy and cold, like the crows and the clouds
A wooden structure with wiring
A telephone pole where the shrubs should be
The only thing standing for yards

Her tears grow cold with anger
Her face burns with fury
A disgust fills her at the injustice
That this apathetic tower should stand
When her pure, beautiful Haven is left in shards

Rising, she turns away, a fog of indifference suspended over her
Nothing is forever protected from the arrogance of the world
And time must always begin again


----------



## Rhiannon

I want a garden wedding, but if I had it in a botanical gardens somewhere, I'd be too afraid of having strangers gawking. I need to make friends with someone with a really awesome garden...

Kaia, I loved that. Very evocative of emotion.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

A very powerful, well worded, and extremely good poem Kai. You should post it or, can I at least post it on my website? I'll give you credit.


----------



## Arathin

Muahahahaha!!! I have found the GOO poetry thread... nothing is safe now!!! btw, kali very beautiful. I can truely relate to that type of experience. 

Nature By Arathin

I stand on a hill,
Looking all around.
The sky above,
The grass below.
Green trees tower,
White clouds float.
Infinite beauty,
Eternal splender.
The wind blows strong,
Whipping my hair.
Nearby a happy brook,
Babels and dances.
The sun makes all glow,
As it runs its course.
The end of day runs nai,
Night will soon close in.
And then on night's mystic,
I will gaze and look.
Nature is my obession,
Nature is my life.


----------



## Arathin

Sorry couldn't help myself... This one I wrote after it rained one day. I went for a walk and there was this drop of water hanging from a tree branch. So I caught it on the tip of my finger and stared into it. This is what I saw and thought.

Drop of Water By Arathin

To see a world in a drop of water,
Is quite sublime and unique.
I do look through it and see,
A world the opposite of our own.
Up is down and down is up,
But can I tell which world is true.
Which world came first,
Which world is the one we are in.
Are we up or are we down?
Can we ever know the answer?
I do look through it,
To ages long ago past.
I see the world covered in water,
I see small creatures crawling on the land.
Is this our past or another world's?
Did this drop travel through time or space?
It came here to show us here and now,
The past of a world, ours or some others.
We are to learn a lesson from this drop,
To persevere in all the great feats thrown at us.
It is a profound experience,
To see a world in a drop of water.


----------



## Dragon

muahahahaha!!!!! look what I have done! I have unleashed a monster!!!!!

heheh, I got her to leave the "first thread", I'm so proud of myself!!!!!


----------



## Kailita

Welcome Arathin!  And thank you for contributing. Poetry is always very appreciated in the GOO, and we need more in this thread! I especially liked Drop of Water. Very interesting.



> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *Kaia, I loved that. Very evocative of emotion.*





> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *A very powerful, well worded, and extremely good poem Kai. You should post it or, can I at least post it on my website? I'll give you credit.*


Thank you very very much. Jam, please feel free to put it on your website, I'd be honored. You guys make me feel so much more sure of myself, as far as my writing abilities. It really means a lot.

Unfortunately, everything in that poem actually happened, as I said before. It was devastating to me. I had loved that place so much, and people totally demolished it to make room for that horrid telephone pole. They wouldn't tear it apart just for that, though...I think they're going to make it a housing area. Which is worse. We're overcrowded as it is, and that Haven was so beautiful and one of the only sanctuaries that I had. But...heh...the funny thing is, it's all growing back way too fast, so the builders can't lay down any foundations. It's making them so frustrated, but I can't help but sit out there and laugh. It's like the field is saying, _You can't get rid of me that easily_. I should probably write another poem about it.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I can? Huzzah! Yeah, you should write another. Those were beautiful. Okay, here's another of mine, wrote when I had writer's block:

_Inspiration(Or Lack Thereof)

Staring forlornly
a pencil in hand
at a blank page
trying to search
for something inside

A release 
an expression
to be etched out 
in frail marks
nothing comes

Where did you go
run to, hide?
did you tire of me?
of all my angst
and strange utterings?

Did you wish to stay
in your quiet peace
in meadows of air
free of demands
free from me?

Did you wish that I
would stay my pen
stay my vivid mind
and let you rest on a
drifting haze of memory?

Please come back
I need these words
safe on a thin page
safe from action
safe from others

Yet continuing to stare
at the bare sheet
gripping my pencil
waiting for your return
to me

Inspiration... 
_


----------



## Arathin

Thank you, Dragon and Kai. Elf, I also have a poem like that... I must say though I think yours is better than mine... this was in english one day. we were told to write a poem with personification. normally, I can cook out the best poem in the class in two minutes, but I was having trouble that day...

The Page
By Arathin

I sit and stare, 
In amaze and terror.
This blank sheet me before,
Seems like such a bore.
I think I will never know,
What on this sheet does go.
I look down in terror and amaze,
As this blank page seems to at me gaze.
Wonder and delight
Seem to be its plight.
It just sits and does wink,
At every thought I do think.
So write that down,
Is the clear sound,
That from the page does leak,
But could this page speak?
I think could it be,
Does this page speak to me?
Of course I do,
Write why don’t you?
So I write of this blank page,
That sat blank for an age.
So it sat and thought,
But I don’t know what it sought.
Never more shall be this page blank,
Deep into memory it has sank.
Where shall I be when I next recall, 
This unique page’s fall;
From history’s books,
To modern looks.
I sit and stare,
In amaze and terror.
This sheet before me full,
Into security does lull.


----------



## Kailita

Ohmygoshness, I've had that feeling so many times. One of the best feelings in the world is sitting with a blank page before you and a pen in hand. One of the worst feelings in the world is sitting with a blank page before you and a pen in hand with no idea what to write. But if you discuss that feeling in detail, then there you have a poem, and the page is filled!


----------



## Arathin

That is exactly it, Kai!!! my teacher absolutely loved it, of course... my class all thought I was insane. the looks they gave me when I read that outloud were great because I read it with such feeling and such they all thought I was crazy... well all of them besides my best friend who loved it...

ps. all go check out the short story thread I started please??? read stuff, add stuff, comment on stuff???


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Alright Kai, your stuff is on my website. Anything more you'd like to give to me would be appreciated. Your stuff is really good. Also, if you're ever there, check out the stuff of Naraiwen. She's another writing friend of mine that I'm also helping out.

Also, if anyone else here is nervous about posting their stuff on a big writing website, with your permission I'll put it on mine. It gets you used to the idea and more selective exposure to other people. Even if you already post on a big site(like I do), if you still want your stuff there, that's fine, but I only take the 'best' stuff out of the millions of poems that spill out, even from myself. I have over twenty songs on Fictionpress but only five or six are posted on my writing website. Just wanted to offer.


----------



## Arathin

Well if you feel any of mine merit your site, please feel free to post them on there. I don't mind. Just pm me or something saying that you are using them, so I know, but permission as been granted.

Faith By Arathin

I stand upon a ledge,
Behind is a tall hedge.
All I can do now is leap,
But I cannot see ledge's feet.
Myst covers all below,
Will I fall fast or slow.
Could I float or even fly,
All I ever ask is why.
Now off the ledge I do leap,
Flying toward it's great feet.
Now floating fast and high,
This is life and that is my alaby.

Aerelen By Arathin

I look upon the sea,
And it looks back at me.
I look behind to the shore,
It seems such a bore.
The sea is full with life,
The shore holds only strife.
Into the sea I now go,
To what end I do not know.
Call me Sea-Star, Aerelen,
For none will know where I have been.


----------



## Lomelinde

what a cool thread! why didn't I see this one earlier?? lol
here's a couple things I've spat out lately...

Thinking of you makes me so weak 
I keep counting down the hours 
Looking up but nothing to see 
Trembling and lacking power 

I don't want to write anymore 
So I won't look back and know 
That loving hurts so much more 
Than not letting my feelings show 

But I will not take this road 
I forsook this life in years past 
Struggling to maintain my hold 
Knowing that this one will last 

Here is where this poem will end 
Though my feelings will continue 
Wasting away, trying to mend 
Incomplete till I can see you 

^that one is INCREDIBLY sappy and depressing but I hadn't seen my significant other in a month and I was in a sappy and depressing mood! ...it happens

How can I accept 
What was given me 
When I can detect 
A hole so vast and empty 

A piece is missing 
That would make it whole 
No amount of wishing 
Can heal my broken soul 

I longed for too much 
Imagined with elation 
Now I must give up 
My gluttonus expectation 

Tata clearly forgot 
As he tells no lies 
Unknowingly begot 
My meal with no french fries 

^lol, this one has an interesting story. my Tata (my Grandpa) went to BurgerKing to get me dinner one night and forgot the french fries, which are my fav. part of eating fast food. oh well.


----------



## Kailita

Ooh, Arathin, very mysterious. 

Lomelinde, that first one wasn't too sappy. Depressing, probably, but not incredibly sappy.  I thought it was good...I can relate. And the second one was just hilarious.  Very clever.
(Btw, where is your deep thoughts from?)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Okay, here's two poems of mine.
I wrote this one when I was feeling melancholy:

Vague

Steal away into a tree
hide yourself among the leaves
find a friend in mossy vines
then lose them to the test of time

Cower in a shadowed room
pray the storm will end soon
squeeze your life into a ball
what was so great
seems so small

~Moment to moment
slowly, so slowly
in circles of sunlight
and deepest regret
at what you've become...~

Laugh in tune with gentle stars
yearn to live in lands afar
run ahead to meet your fate
turn aside, is it too late?

~From hour to hour
the clock ticks away
in time with your mind
as you retreat into
lovely false visions...~

slide into an endless dream
dance beneath the bright moonbeams
ride the wind in joyful flight
gliding through the solemn night 

hold a thousand silver tears
hoarded times throughout the years
watch them melt away and wake
to see the life that you forsake

~Rising and setting
sun and then moon
another day wasted
slips of sweet reverie
melting away...~

I wrote this one a while ago to go with a story I co-wrote with a friend:

The Clearing

the darkness of midnight
a deep concealing shade
surrounds the clearing
freeing the soul from
the sharp light of the day

bright starshine glows
from the heavens,
peace flows down from
the immense fresco
reassuring her as she waits

shadowy garments 
faded from a life wandering
clad the worn and weary shape
she turns and sees the other
as he enters the clearing

a taller figure, face betraying his pain
she lifts up her head,
meeting his eyes with her own gaze
the mirror which hid
her feelings disappears

an eternity passes between them
their hearts laid bare
then he reaches out
and takes her hands
pulling her out of her dark shroud

the serene glade enfolds them
gently concealing
as the dark night 
slips by slowly
toward a new dawn


----------



## Kailita

Oh _Jam_...

That first one was so sad, but _so_ well-written. Evanescencey.  It was wonderful. Dark and yearning and despairing and hopeful all at once. And the second one paints a fairy tale picture and almost seems to symbolize something. When she turns and sees him there, it makes you want to hold your breath...you can feel the anticipation. And everything from that point on is lovely and freeing. Bravo! [/gushing]


----------



## Dragon

I close my door,
turn out the lights,
and sit next to my window,
half open,
to a world of natural phenomena,
my room,
my world,
is turned upside-down,
in the violet explosions of light,
I can taste the electric discharge,
and the breeze,
rustling all the leaves,
slows to gently caress my cheeks,
and brush over my eyelids,
thunder rumbles carelessly,
filling my ears,
and my mind,
with vibrating awe,
just before the rain starts,
I smell it,
and as the first drops,
are rocketing through the pallid,
sad sky,
I close my window.


----------



## Rhiannon

D, that's really cool! I likes.


----------



## Dragon

hmmm........ yes, I finally got all the commas in there


----------



## Kailita

Ohhh...that _is_ good, D. Great imagery. I can practically smell the rain.  I do the same thing in my room when it rains! Except I leave the window open even after the rain starts...


----------



## Dragon

well, there's a lot of crap piled up on my bed, so I hafta sleep in my little area next the window (which is covered in stuffed animals, pillows, and a bean bag) and I didn't exactly feel like sleeping on soggy animals


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I think it's time for more of my humorous, poorly yet cleverly rhymed LOTR based poems that may or may not suit a children's book or the garbage heap....













































Tomorrow.  Nighty night everyone.


----------



## Rhiannon

WONKS! You had us all worked up!


----------



## Dragon

wow. beautiful rhythyms, great rhymes, awesome stuff, wonks


----------



## Arathin

very nice. I was greatly impressed by the rhyming scheme... I must say again very nice. *applauds*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That was not my poem!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

REALLY? NOOOOOOOO! And here I thought that was the best poem since some idiot band copyrighted two minutes of silence and called it a song.   *sniffs*


----------



## Dragon

~*gasp!*~ 

r u _sure_? it just had that wonks sorta feel, ya know?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ok...first let me just say that



> I think it's time for more of my humorous, poorly yet cleverly rhymed LOTR based poems that may or may not suit a children's book or the garbage heap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow. Nighty night everyone.



IS NOT A POEM! 

THIS is a poem! 

There once was a man named Abu
Who had a great fear of "I do"
When ask to object
He stayed silent and wept
And now he is married to Sue.


----------



## Arathin

lol I liked the first one better...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I give up!

This is my new poem:


[...Aww! Cutie snuffles!...]


----------



## Dragon

the first one was definently better... prolly the best I've ever read. don't say it's not a poem, it's beautiful. don't degrade yourself!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

OH! MY! GOODNESS!

THIS! IS! INFURIATING!


*throws things on the floor, breaking glass and china*

THERE'S A POEM FOR YOU!


----------



## Dragon

> *throws things on the floor, breaking glass and china*



that was a short one...not as nice as the first


----------



## Arathin

definately not quite as good as the first one... I am also sadly disappointed in the lack of rhyming sceme in this second one... *tear*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Okay, here's two songs from the horrible absentee, writing-obsessed, future songstress, Jam!

Tomorrow

Your face is a mask
concealing what's behind
but still you are given away
by the way you mind
slips out through you fingers

Your life is a dream
concealing the confusion
but still it lurks in wait
for you to make a mistake
slips out and then lingers

chorus:
Time seems to slow
for a moment you know
who you are
where to go
then it speeds
far beyond your needs
and the road is flooded
with sorrow

You saw the way in
but you can't find the way out
your thoughts start to spin
shattered from within
where did this pain begin

chorus:
Time ever grows
for a moment you show
who you are 
where to go
then it speeds
far beyond your needs
and your heart crashes
into tomorrow

bridge:
you hope this storm will cease
you strive to seek some peace
but you search the vacant ground
where all your troubles were found
instead of looking up

chorus:
Time ever bestows
light to those who know
who they are
where to go
then it speeds
far beyond your needs
let your soul rest
until tomorrow

tomorrow comes... 
------------------------------------------------------
Sing Out Loud

He spoke to you
said that you could be
more than this
said that you could go
farther than this

and you believed
you received
those lies with open arms
he said to

Sing out loud
to the crowd
state your name
and make you game
flaunt your soul
to the highest price
sell your dreams
to make it by

You drank the wine
were all that you could be
made the cut
for a moment you were free
to be yourself

and then you fell
from grace
commercial forfeit
and you just

Sang out loud
to the crowd
spoke your name
played your game
sold your soul
to the highest price
screwed your dreams
to make it by

and now you wonder why
that savvy man would lie
and now you start to cry
where did your heart die

Sing out loud 
to the crowd
keep your name
stop this game
fold you soul
so deep inside
hold your dreams
reach the sky 

-------------------------------------------------
The first one was inspired by my brother for some strange reason and the second I wrote when I was ticked off.


----------



## Kailita

Gosh Jam, you _never_ cease to amaze me. Those were both excellent and well-written. Bravo! How do you just pump poems out like that? I've got a friend who can do that...he has three notebooks filled with poems...but I can't. I can write _sometimes_ when I'm inspired, but even then it never turns out like a real song -- or rarely, anyway. Those were great. Do they have tunes? I forget...do you play an instrument? Is there anyway you could ever play them?


----------



## Dragon

I can only come up w/ good poems/prose when i'm depressed. i hate it. especially when i'm really happy, and I wanna write about it, but I just.... can't. it's so annoying. I think maybe the problem is that I don't know how to describe happiness very well, but depression can be compared to so many things....


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*squeals happily* Dang, that wasn't very dignified; oh well. I was squealing because you have part of that song I wrote in your signature Kai.  Thanks for the compliments! Yeah, it just comes out like that: of course, I also study a lot of poetry, prose, and forms of writing as a hobby, so that helps me figure things out, but I never have to think about it, it just seeps out with my thoughts onto paper. Yes, they both have tunes and I'm teaching myself to play keyboard so I can sing them properly.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *I was squealing because you have part of that song I wrote in your signature Kai.*


Yes; I needed to have it somewhere where I would see it continuously, to keep me sane and in reality, instead of down in those "hollows of the night". It helps a lot...I wish you could know just how much that poem means to me, Jam. I'll probably end up moving it to my journal.

I'm a lot similar to D. My best poems come flowing out when I'm utterly and totally depressed. I can usually be inspired by nature, too. But I can't really write good poetry about happy things...or maybe I just haven't tried. I can never think of good subjects when I'm happy. I have a few hopeful poems, but they're more like prayers written in verse.

Keyboard is cool.  I play piano. And I have a guitar that I want to start learning to play soon. A friend of mine plays, though, and sometimes we write songs together - me on the piano and her on the guitar. It's fun, but it usually takes us a long time to come up with the melodies that we really like and that fit the words. I think the music is the hardest part of a song...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*nods* I'm glad it helped; that's the best reason for writing poetry, when people tell you it means something to them and stuff. Actually, it's the same here; when I'm happy, I just try to enjoy it as much as possible, so I don't have anything to spill over onto paper, but there's plenty of angst to spare. Keep at it girl, you've got something. *wishes Kai could meet her real-life writing buddy* We meet every Tuesday and Thursday to write in the bathroom of the church where our classes are held; it's the 'Freaks in the Bathroom Club' the reason for it's location is that it's the only quiet, undisturbed place in the whole building. She's awesome, but is going through a bit of a dry spell, inspiration-wise. *is still praying that God will send a nice person who's good at music her way* It is definitely the trickiest part. Oh well.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> * We meet every Tuesday and Thursday to write in the bathroom of the church where our classes are held; it's the 'Freaks in the Bathroom Club' the reason for it's location is that it's the only quiet, undisturbed place in the whole building.*



 Are you _serious_, Jam? _My friend and I do the SAME THING!_ Well, we actually do most of the actual composing in the sanctuary, because that's where the piano is...but on youth group nights, we meet at the youth center then head straight to the bathroom together to think and talk where it's quiet, for the same reasons as you guys. That is so crazy! I really would like to meet your friend...I'm bound to bond with anyone who likes to write...


----------



## Rhiannon

> the 'Freaks in the Bathroom Club'



That is much too cool for words.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

We need to have a big meeting with all the members we can scrounge. Hmmm, let's try for the Plaza bathrooms, eh? Very nice.


----------



## Kailita

Yeah...color-coordinated tiles, chrome toilets, and everything.


----------



## Arathin

You approach,
The light around you 
Creates a halo.
All I can see is your
Elegant smile.
You nod and answer
The script I have to say.
You give me a smile
That says 'It'll all be ok.'
I grin back 
Looking the fool.
Our hands touch
You don't pull away.
I feel the heat rising,
Blushing in my cheeks.
Your smile remains quiet,
Seemingly untouched.
I know the longing in 
My young eyes.
I know you see it 
With you beautiful eyes.
In your eyes I see 
A maturity I long for.
Your hand slips from
Where ours touched.
The light begins to fade,
The halo gone.
Your smile fades as 
You walk away.

This is totally written to a total stranger that came through my cashier line at work last night. He was like my ideal guy! and I let him just walk away. *sigh* But this is so to him!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*nods happily* Oh, I like it Arathin; very nicely written, in such a way that I can see the whole scenario in my mind; wonderfully descriptive!


----------



## Kailita

Gosh Arathin, don't you hate it when that happens?  But it's a good way to find something to write about. I love how some people can just take ordinary situations and make them dramatic and poetic. I wish I had that gift. Nice job!


----------



## Arathin

Why thank you. I tend to do things like that a lot... I have one poem that I wrote after a History test last year... It was all about the troubles I had answering this one question and how hard it was to make my brain work, it was like last class on a friday before vacation I think and it was snowing out... I'll have to see if I can find it for you guys... but I just have way too good of a nack at the 'ordinary situation' poetry. hehe


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Okay, here's a goofy(but clean) limerick that a friend and I wrote.

Discovery of Death

My old age was never complete
until one day I walked down the street
I was hit by a bus
and without a fuss
the last thing I saw was my feet

I sat myself up from the floor
I'll admit I was terribly sore
I looked all around
my bones were quite sound
except that my eyesight was poor

I picked myself up off the ground
and began to walk around town
It was then that I knew
that my life was askew
Good grief! No longer earthbound!


----------



## Kailita

Hey, that's pretty clever, Jam! Oh the joy of limericks...mine are always _so_ cheezy.  But they're fun to write.


----------



## Rhiannon

Hey! I like it!


----------



## Arathin

very clever Jam

This is a style of poetry I came up with last year... it might not be that good because I haven't written anything in it for almost 6 months... but you won't find out what is being described until the end of the poem... so try and guess, even though you get the answer...

Gently do I warm
even as I scorch and burn
I can not always be found
but always am I sought
some creatures I kill
while others grant life
when I start a pattern 
I'll stick to it like glue
I melt the snow and ice
I burn the water away
I help grass grow
and suck dirt dry
none know who created me
none, but me, that is
the men of olden day
did once call me
"Sky Lighter,
Earth Scorcher,
Light Giver, and even
Eye Blinder."
Can you guess who I am?
For today I am the Sun.

My other poems in this style rhymed, but this one doesn't because I was recently put on steiroides and got no sleep last night and I am really not thinking straight...


----------



## ely

I like it. And I did guess right what was it about. And, for me at least, rhymes are not so important in a poem.

Ok, here comes one of mine. 

*Isolation*

Peace and quiet, I need peace and quiet
Away from people, away from crowds
Alone and quiet and in peace
Voices still hear, better without them
Fear that someone might see me
Want it be me, just me, just me
Go away and leave me alone
Oh, leave me alone, I beg
Want to be alone, I need it
I have my thoughts and my dreams
I'll be never alone, that way
Not people but ideas
Not crowds but dreams need I
Alone, alone, alone
I want and I need and I wish
And I know what it feels like
To be alone among others



I felt extremely outcasted while writing it... but I like this poem a lot.


----------



## Arathin

i like it. i feel that way a lot actually...


----------



## Lomelinde

*What Has Been*

I am feeling it all cave in again 
Try not to slip because it's too deep to swim 
Please help me to find that middle ground 
Be my hideaway so that I can't be found 
If I try to succeed the censure is constant 
But if I roll with it then I'm just flippant 
Please let me know how I am to react 
I hate how my fears leave such a big impact 
I never used to have all of these feelings 
So am I growing or just degenerating? 
Please help me to find that middle ground 
Be my hideaway so that I can't be found 
I don't know if I can stand to break again 
So I'll let you guard me from what has been


----------



## Kailita

Oh Ely, I can relate, I can relate! Especially living in a house with three younger brothers. 

Lomelinde, you should contribute your poetry more often! You have some good stuff!  Deep feelings _and_ rhyme. Very nice. *Is jealous of all the good writers*


----------



## Lomelinde

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Lomelinde, you should contribute your poetry more often! You have some good stuff!  Deep feelings and rhyme. Very nice. *Is jealous of all the good writers* *



Why thank you Kailita! I don't much like the stuff I write, otherwise I would post more often...but I'm glad someone can enjoy them!


----------



## Dragon

hmmm........

I had an incredible urge to write today, but I couldn't. I blame it on henry wadsworth longfellow. we were looking at hesperus in english, which I've read b4, and I remember last year they made us rewrite the last 2 quatrains, and I remember I had something really _really_ good, but I couldn't remember waht.

that made me want to write something..... ghosts in particular, but I was actually in a decent mood, and poetry just doesn't work when I'm in a decent mood....

maybe I'll come up w/ something later tonight.....


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *I was actually in a decent mood, and poetry just doesn't work when I'm in a decent mood....*


I know how that goes. I write my best stuff when I'm brooding.



> _Originally posted by Lomelinde_
> *Why thank you Kailita! I don't much like the stuff I write, otherwise I would post more often...but I'm glad someone can enjoy them!*


As long as poetry comes straight from your soul, I don't see how it can not be wonderful. Imagery and meter and rhyme take skill and definitely add something to the poem...but really, I don't think a poem can be bad as long as its essence comes from inside you.

That said, I have a poem that I may or may not submit, because I don't think it's very good.  The idea behind it is good...I just don't know how well it's worded. It's also very long. I wish I was better at imagery. Hmm. We'll see.


----------



## Arathin

I have several like that too... The problem with me is that they are all written down on paper... which would mean scouring my room for them... and like that's going to happen anytime soon!!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Aw, c'mon Kai, post it up! And please empty out your PM box! Speaking of PM's...*goes off to send a few more with a mysterious grin*


----------



## Kailita

Yay, Jam's back!  Where've you been, Jamish? PM box is empty now...send away. 

I don't know...looking at the poem now...it is _really_ long, heh.  It's more like a story in verse without punctuation than a poem. And probably not that good. But you guys are my Outcast family...and I know you won't eat me if I post something stupid.  (Unlike the poetry club at school...oh, I hate them...*rants*) First of all, know that neither of the girls represent me, though I feel a certain kinship to the Ice Girl every now and then. But don't worry, I'm really not as full of despair as she is. And the ending may seem simplistic, but I wanted to prove that it would take very very little to puncture the Ice Girl's shield...just someone going a little bit out of their way to make her feel wanted. I'm going to put it up in a different post, because...well, yeah...it's really long.  Don't eat me if it's stupid.


----------



## Kailita

_The Ice Girl_

She awakes
Open eyes that try so hard
Not to see the hopeless world
That crumbles around her
The unstable whirl of gray
She views through a dingy veil
That she cannot take off
She slips on her normal clothes
Of bitterness, pain, despair
That fit her much too well
Reaches out a slender hand
For the mask of apathy
That will hide her today
She longs to feel something
But fears more disappointment 
Another wave of broken dreams

Her parents are fighting again
Their words of acid stain her soul
She reaches for her headphones
For one instant, her eyes overflow
With her ache to feel, to hope, to love
The headphones slide on
The voices fade out
Her eyes go dead, indifferent once more
An Ice Girl
She turns the volume up

She glides through the school halls like a spector
Her headphones blaring
Pulsating with anger, hatred, rage
They are the only emotions she can grasp
She watches with vacant eyes
As the other kids pass her in their groups
Talking and laughing
They are never alone
Their happiness mocks her
And though they give away their smiles so freely
They never look her way
She is a transparent block of ice
That they look straight through
To wave to a friend behind her
What she would give
For one wave
One smile...
She turns the volume up

She slides into her desk
The teacher drones
A girl giggles, pops her gum
A boy makes a loud, crude joke
Just more useless noise
She blocks it out
Closes her eyes
The stillness is her only peace
Her music has changed
It cries of death and darkness
Hopelessness
Emptiness
She carves in her desk
"Can we never be free of this apathy?"
A desperate plea
That no one sees
She turns the volume up

The bells sounds
A great clamor
The students prepare to leave
She rises from her desk
Trips on a chair leg
Plummets to the floor
She freezes
Sprawled on the ground
Snickers seep under her headphones
The softest laugh sharp enough to pierce her
She wants to evaporate
To be lost in a world apart from them
She wants to tune them out
She fumbles violently with the volume dial
She turns the volume -

A hand
A hand reaching down to her
Her eyes follow it to its source
Almost afraid that it will fade if she puts too much trust in it
As fleeting as her frail longings for hope
She looks up into eyes
That do not disappear
That do not look away
Eyes that see her
Instead of seeing through her
Eyes that smile
Smile
At her
Not someone behind her
At her
An angel's eyes?

It is a girl
A dull, rusty cross hangs
On a simple chain around her neck
An angel
But the Ice Girl takes the offered hand
And it is solid, substantial
She gets to her feet
The Angel Girl still smiles

"Hello."

One word all that was needed
The shield of ice shatters
She is seen
She matters
She is noticed
Someone cares
This Angel Girl
Not an angel at all, just a girl in the class
With a cross around her neck
She cares

The vapid muddiness clears from the Ice Girl's eyes
The veil is lifted
And she can see
And the Ice Girl smiles as the shards of her shield melt to a pool of tears she has never been able to cry

"Hello."

She takes the headphones off


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Real life had kidnapped me for a while, but I made a daring escape!  *looks furtively over her shoulder in case RL tries again* Kaia, that poem is amazing! I love it-I can completely identify with the Ice Girl and with the other girl. I've been in both places, although lately I'm finding myself more and more in the position of the Ice Girl, blocking out the world.


----------



## Kailita

Thanks Jam!  I'm so glad it meant something to you! It meant something to me, but I just never know if my poetry is going to affect anyone besides myself...maybe that's why I'm reluctant to share it sometimes.

I got the idea for it from a lot of different sources. My own feelings being one of them, of course...being cut off from everyone else, like we talked about in the Outcast Views on Life thread. Watching how everyone around me seemed to smile and laugh so much...but they were never really smiling at _me_. Being invisible. 

And then one of my other inspirations was a gothic girl at school that I see every day. I don't think she notices me, but I notice her. She walks past me in the hallway every day after 4th period, always with her headphones on, always with this steady spector-glide, her eyes always focused firmly on nothing. Not that the Ice Girl has to be gothic, but she could be. Just someone who doesn't fit in. 

And, last, one day - in the school bathroom of all places - I came across writing that someone had etched into the stall. "Can we never be free of this apathy?" And it just stuck with me for some reason. It touched me...it wasn't just pointless vandalism or profanity...of all the things the person could have written, they took the time to carve in that phrase. And I couldn't help wondering what the person who did it must be like, what kind of apathy they were trying to escape. So the poem/story kind of evolved out of all those ideas...


----------



## Arathin

I loved that poem, kai!!! That was so cool and I really totally feel like the Ice Girl sometimes. Honestly, I have two friends at school... and everyone else has 15 or 20 or more even. Not that I really want more friends... I would hate having that many friends because of gossip and stuff, but still sometimes I do feel like she does in that... very nice!


----------



## Kailita

Thank you, Arathin, I'm glad you liked it!  Now that I think about it, I bet a lot of Outcasts feel like the Ice Girl every now and then...even though I was only thinking about myself and that gothic girl when I wrote it. That's why it's good to have an Angel Girl...who doesn't really have to be an angel, just another Outcast...to share it with.

(Interesting signature, by the way...)


----------



## Dragon

wow, K, taht was beautiful. that was just great.
I feel like both ppl sumtimes, I try to be nive to everyone, even ppl no one else is nice to, I don't really have any friends at all at my school, so I sort of withdraw like the ice girl, but I feel to much to be her.

taht was just great K.... I'm stealing it. putting it up in my room.

*theives*

you will be given full credit of course


----------



## Rhiannon

Kaia, that was beautiful!

I feel like both sometimes too. One of my (more annoying) habits is that I pace while wearing headphones. Up and down my room for probably ten minutes at least once a day. But when I was home by myself for a weekend for the first time...I didn't do it. I didn't get online as much, either. I've figured out that when I'm online a lot it means I'm desperate to get away from my family for a while.


----------



## Arathin

Thank you Kai. It is in Welsh...

I have two poems for you!!! oh yeah...

Death 

Flesh ripped, blood pouring out.
Pain induced nervousness.
Metall dagger falling to stone,
Resounding clank.
Thick silence descends,
Closing about.
No sound of fighting
Reachs the ears;
No screams of death
Escapes the lips.
Life's blood flows
To the stones.
Death is the true victor,
We are nothing.
A shimmering white being 
Claims the soul.
The lifeless body falls
Thud to the ground.
Jewled dagger in a pool of blood,
Lays for eternity;
Encrusted in life's essense,
Held beside a skeleton.

This second one is happier, I promise...

For this Queen, you think you own... 

Would you be wise enough to
Let me go out on my own?
I want to leave and travel,
Without you, I need to be.
Fine chain for a leash,
A neckleace as my collar,
My crown is too heavy,
My gown trips me up.
Would you be wise enough to
Let me go out on my own?
For this Queen, you think you own
Wants to be on her own again.
Let me go; le me free.
I want to wear leather;
Never more silks.
Cotton, not satin;
Rough, no more smooth.
I want rough life,
Not your smooth passes.
I want a rogue, a roughian,
Not you, my princely king.
Would you be wise enough to
Let me go out on my own?
For this Queen, you think you own
Wants to be on her own again.


----------



## Arathin

I was looking through more of my poetry and found this... I had to post it... and yes it is rather long.......

The Dance 

a grim line made
of zaftig lips
haunts my sight
and dreams.
a perpetual frown 
creases soft skin.
no happiness do I see
gracing this visage;
except deep within 
sea-gray eyes,
gray flaming brands
are the eyes.
enticed by their 
flash and flare,
i am lost within
sea-gray flames,
comsumming my
body whole;
yet causing no pain to me.
dancing only 
for those eyes,
i flint and
writh.
the visage loses
non-expression;
a smile rapidly
flints,
frowning lines 
slowly eased.
time passes us
unnoticed, 
and my dance
continues.
His visage's
minut softenings
adding flame 
and passion.
my dancing, graceful
and interweaving,
becomes passionate
and errotic.
the music to
the dance
long ago has
died away,
but still i
dance.
i dance for 
him alone.
the room slips
out and away.
i float in 
air before him,
and still i 
dance.
a melody touches 
my ears.
my dance mellows
to match.
this melody ends
and i finally stop.
i stand still in 
his strong arms. 
pleasure fills us both
my dance is ended,
but now our 
dance begins.
we two dance
for us alone.
he for i;
i for he.
together we
dance;
a dance of
love and life.
his zaftig lips
smile upon me,
and i am again
lost in his eyes.
unloosening in
each other's arms,
we continue
to dance.
time unknown
we all dance;
one for one,
one for another.
our dances
intermingle,
changing pace
and tune,
but we all must 
continue the dance.


----------



## Lomelinde

Excuse my beach bum language but: Dude...that rocks


----------



## Kailita

Whoa...shiver. _Death_ was really spooky. I _love_ the second one! _For this Queen, you think you own_...that was great! I loved it! And the third one...was just...whoa. Very nice, Arathin!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Wonderfully awesome stuff. Hoom, I have more PMs to send, hoom. 

Alrighty, here's a little something by Jamishness-it's written for a highly complex original science fiction/fantasy story I'm cooking up. It's written in the style of a villanelle. *is having a terrific amount of fun with what she's learning in her poetry class*

Sarrele's Prophecy

Under shadows, beneath the light
a dream there came to me
for I have the distant sight

In far lands that once were bright
battles now wage, that which I see
sun replaced by perfect night

An awesome force of great might
they trample grass and cut tree
upon all, they touch and blight

Their manner cold, their speech trite
sailing across the bitter sea
their mercy for the conquered slight

Brought by waves in poison night
they seek after those who are free
warriors strong and ranks tight

My people, we cannot hope to fight
for we would not gain victory
let us fade beyond their grey sight

Under the shadows, beneath the light
we shall plan and hide until I see
the way to tear apart their might
for I have the distant sight

This is my prophecy...


----------



## Lomelinde

*applause*

I need to learn more about poetry. I have no idea what a villanelle is, lol.


----------



## Arathin

very beautiful!!! I love that style... I generally tend more to free verse or rhyming because I can't think in syllables... they make my brain hurt.... ^_^;;


----------



## Froggum

Here goes nothing- I recently started writing again after a 4 year dry spell tell me what you think.

Bzz... Bzz... Bzzzzzzzz... 
When my phone rings, I think of you. 
Its vibrations momentarily shock me into awareness 
and you permeate my consciousness. 
You invade my senses- 
the soft, musky smell of you, 
the smoothness of your skin under my fingers, 
Your voice, your sweet smile. 
I am reminded of how I love when we wake up in the morning 
and roll over toward each other, and our eyes meet. 
and you say, "Good morning, my angel." as if you really mean it. 
And I feel truly beautiful.


----------



## Froggum

Two more. One gushy, one not.

_~Acid Tears~
Rain falls for days on end. 
It feels like the sky is weeping- 
crying acid tears for the Earth. 
Heaven's tears sting my cheeks 
and mingle with my own 
as I ponder the nature of man. 
We live until at last we die, 
leaving behind a legacy of violence 
and a trail of blood in our wake- 
the life blood of the Earth 
that we shed our own to take. 
In vain we struggle to overcome fate- 
we endlessly strive for "progress" 
as if man-made monstrosities could secure one immortality. 
Wiping my face, I step in out of the rain 
and attempt to immerse myself once more 
in the trivialities that permeate my existence. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sometimes I lie awake at night 
and listen to your breathing. 
I watch your chest. 
Up and down it goes. 
I can tell that you are dreaming 
and I wonder- 
Are you dreaming of me? 
I look at the clock- 
2:52 AM in glowing red numbers. 
I silently will time to speed up. 
Not for all the world 
would I disturb your sleep, 
but I miss you. 
I roll over and wait for morning 
Each minute seems like hours 
until I can hear you say 
"I love you."_


----------



## Arathin

Those are really very good Froggum!


I wrote this about a week ago... I was really stressed with a ton of stuff; school, work, friends, family, everything... well I'm a bit better now, but not much. So this is what comes of me being depressed and remaining thus for a while... 

Smoke In my Eye

Click...
A tiny flame
Lights the dark
Lights a mask
Of nothingness.
The flame goes out
The light fades away
To a gentle orange glow.
I put the butt to my lips
And take a breath;
Orange glow trapped
To clinging black.
I watch the glow
Fade almost away.
I raise the butt
And take a breath.
Sometimes I really
Want to cry
Or is that just 
Smoke in my eye.
Exhale, a slow breath.
Darkness almost returns.
Brighter, darker;
Breath in, out.
I pause to watch
The filter burn.
The orange light
Falls to the tray,
Quickly distinguished.
Darkness returns...
Sometimes I really 
Want to cry
Or is that just 
Smoke in my eye.
No, just let me cry
Even if it is just
A tiny whiff of 
Smoke in my eye.


----------



## Lomelinde

er...songs count as poetry too right? (please say yes) been digging out some old stuff I wrote...they're kind of rough but maybe you'll like them anyways.

*Drawing Spirals* 
Drawing spirals to avoid the words 
Afraid it’s final, how much this hurts 
It wouldn’t be hard if I didn’t see 
Those haunted eyes staring back at me 
But every time I face you you’re not even there 
So I turn away too, pretending I don’t care 

Chorus- 
I’m writing this poetry that sings to me 
Sharing my thoughts with a blank sheet 
Dragging my pen across these lines 
Facing one feeling countless times 
While I keep on drawing spirals 

What’s left to not say of what I don’t feel? 
I face every day hoping that it’s not real 
The sad truth sets in, permanently lost. 
No way to win. You’re what love has cost 
Maybe I’ll let go, in that day find peace 
This just goes to show you’re still a part of me 

Chorus 

Bridge- 
(drawing spirals)…gets me nowhere 
But I’ve no place to go 
Caring for you without giving a care 
I cannot let you know 
That I’m drawing spirals 

Chorus 

I keep on drawing spirals… 


*Not Running* 
When it gets to be too stressful
Just scream and run away
Isn’t that the answer?
When it all starts closing in
Just cringe and fight the pain
Can’t take this any longer

Been lied to
Defeated
Broken and crying
Been stepped on
Retreated
In fear and running
Been followed
Haunted
Faced with your lying
Been wasted
Unneeded
Despite my own trying
Won’t take this
Completed
I’m not running anymore

When it gets to be too stressful
I will just blame it on you
Oh great deceiver
When it all starts closing in
Just laugh at you and continue
I said I wasn’t running anymore

I was lied to
Defeated
Broken and crying
Was stepped on
Retreated
In fear and running
Was followed
Haunted
Faced with your lying
Was wasted
Unneeded
Despite my own trying
Won’t take this
Completed
I’m not running anymore

Consider yourself defeated
I’ll watch you retreat
You’ll always be haunted
And faced with a need
But too late for you

_I_ am completed
I’m not running anymore

sorry for the tendency to be depressed/frustrated....I don't usually like my happy poetry/songs


----------



## Kailita

Wonderful, Jam, that was great! So you'll let me in on this highly complex original science fiction/fantasy story once you're done, right? I _love_ writing...all kinds of writing. I love poetry, but I also really _really_ love stories...especially fantasy.  And science fiction's cool, too. 

Wow Froggum, those were good. Acid Tears, especially, was very moving...very incisive. Makes you think. And I love the language. Great. 

Arathin, I loved yours. It's like the yearning to feel trying to break through the apathy...wonderful! 

Yes, Lomelinde, songs definitely count as poetry! *Is dying to write songs, but just can't pull melodies out of nothingness*  Do you play an instrument? Drawing Spirals was _great_. You have no idea how much I feel with that poem...I could relate to every line. That was really really good. And Not Running...that was great, too! It sounded like something that could be a real song...gosh, I'm so jealous of all you good songwriters...


----------



## Lomelinde

I used to play piano...and I can strum a few chords on a guitar...but I usually try to not butcher those poor instruments and just stick to singing, lol.

I'm glad you enjoyed Drawing Spirals so much! I'm not very comfortable with my own writing but I must say that one is among my favorites.


----------



## Froggum

You like me, you really like me! I may keep posting here, or you can just check it out on my website.


----------



## Lomelinde

Forgot to say this earlier (silly me) but I really like your stuff Froggum! I hope you keep posting  In fact, everyone here is awesome...reading this thread is a highlight to my day


----------



## Froggum

Aww... shucks. Fo' sheezy?


----------



## forshadowed

okay, the refrain is kind of like a song, so bare w/ me, its kind of like a found poem, but kind of not....


Bang Bang
Pain and death machines
a deadly mix
blood saturates the walls
and the floors
and the halls
and hes smiling

bang bang
and im falling down
bang bang
and i hit the ground
bang bang 
red all around
bang bang

Im staring up at a room of books
Cracks of thunder pulsating
People are bleeding
and praying
and pleading
and hes smiling

bang bang
and im going down
bang bang 
and i hit the ground
bang bang
red all around
bang bang


----------



## Lomelinde

*shiver*


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Encircling Crebain 

Voices beat breathless
tatters of winged wind. 
Storm clouds of soggy wool
lower into a cowering sky.
A ringed nightmare towers
until I can look down rather than inside,
and fear the grounding less.

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Arathin

forshadowed... we just watched this movie in sociology called "Bang Band You're Dead" and oh geez! if this is not just that! This is wicked good!!!

Gandalf, that was really neat. The imagery is wonderful and your word choice is so original too.


----------



## forshadowed

why thanks, i fixed it, i made a mistake..........


----------



## Kailita

Oh gosh, forshadowed...that was good. Harsh and simple and real. And it even rhymed in some places. That was really good.

And Gandalf, I loved yours too. Great imagery! Winged wind and soggy wool...I loved those two especially. Very nice.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Arathin:* 

Thank you! As for your poem "Smoke in My Eye" ... that's just what may have inspired me to write to this thread in the first place ... for it recalled a time in another realm when I smoked Morleys instead of Old Toby, Longbottom Leaf, or Southern Star. The "click" at the beginning of your poem was so evocative, and the mask imagery. * lights a contemplatively nostalgic bowl of pipeweed, being careful that the smoke not trouble you *

*Kailita:* 

Thank you! And I'd like to mention in turn your poem "The Ice Girl," which has earned well-deserved praise and started a thoughtful discussion. There are many ways of being invisible. Even wizards are not immune, and paradoxically, sometimes being highly visible can make you the most invisible of all. It's also fascinating how your poem relates the sense of hearing (the music volume) to the sense of sight.

Here's to our further shared writing adventures!


----------



## Froggum

Icy Hands

_I feel the cold of winter descending upon me.
It chills me, body and soul.
Like everything in it, the world is freezing,
seemingly suspended in time,
and it seems forever until spring will come again.
I fear the cold.
An invisible adversary, it stalks me everywhere I go.
Nowhere can I escape its chill,
huddle though I may under many blankets.
I hear the wind howling outside my window,
waiting to tear me apart with its icy hands.
I hear it knocking.
Each morning dawns colder 
and I must summon the strength
to don my coat and come face-to-face once again
with the frigid ice that seeks to freeze my soul._


----------



## Dragon

*Depth perception*

You turn off the faucet.
And ease into the tub
fluffy bubbles insulate
the soapy water reaches your shoulders.

It's not that deep.

You light a few candles.
Inhale the spicy cinnamon
sweet vanilla
rose gardens.

It's not that deep.

You switch off the lights.
Instant darkness engulfs
the candles flicker and lick at the air
your eyes being to adjust.

It's not that deep.

You put on a cd.
It spins swiftly and the music beings
a flowing melody and soothing voice
lulling you gently.

It's not that deep.

But when sleep comes,
taking your hand and closing your eyes,
when your muscles relax and you slip lower
when you're looking up from underneath,
through dead and empty eyes,

_Now does it seem deep?_


----------



## Rhiannon

Gah, I can't keep up with this thread! Well, not and be profound, anyway...

They're all wonderful! D, I really really love _Depth Perception_. And I love Gandalf's _Encircling Crebain_.


----------



## Kailita

Thank you very much, Gandalf. 

Froggum, I think we can all relate to the feeling in _Icy Hands_. Like the chill will never leave our bones and we'll never feel the warmth of spring again. That was really good.

And D...*shivers*...that was eerie. Well-written, definitely...I could feel and smell and hear everything...which is kind of what scared me by the time I got to the end. I don't think I understand the point, though. What was the poem signifying? It kind of gave me the same feeling I got when I watched the movie Jawbreaker...*shudders*...I'll never do that again.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Dragon:* 

Very clever twist you've achieved with "Depth Perception!" As for imagery, candles licking the air stands out as the most vivid and my favorite for this poem. 

*Rhiannon:* 

Thank you! Meanwhile, I'm highly appreciating your posts over in the Outcast Philosophy / View on Life thread.

*Kailita:* 

As for what Dragon's poem signifies, you may wish to keep the following passage (as in, "Passage of the Marshes") in mind:



> Gollum looked up. A dark water was before him, and he was crawling on the ground, this way and that, doubtful of the way. 'Yes, they are all round us,' he whispered. 'The tricksy lights. Candles of corpses, yes, yes. Don't you heed them! Don't look! Don't follow them!'





Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Dragon

when I wrote it I was actually thinking about how sometimes ppl do things that don't seem bad at all, just harmless, then they find out that it what they did can have some really bad efffects. I have a habit of accidentally saying things as a joke, or just ebing playful, and then finding out that it really hurt sum1s feeings, that's a really good example. I'm trying to stop doing stuff like that, but it's hard...

wow....that was not a very....graceful paragraph.... I think I'll stick to my prose, and let you ppl figure it out....


----------



## Rhiannon

> Meanwhile, I'm highly appreciating your posts over in the Outcast Philosophy / View on Life thread.



Thank you! (I like having Gandalf around...)


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *when I wrote it I was actually thinking about how sometimes ppl do things that don't seem bad at all, just harmless, then they find out that it what they did can have some really bad efffects. I have a habit of accidentally saying things as a joke, or just ebing playful, and then finding out that it really hurt sum1s feeings, that's a really good example. I'm trying to stop doing stuff like that, but it's hard...
> 
> wow....that was not a very....graceful paragraph.... I think I'll stick to my prose, and let you ppl figure it out.... *


It made sense to me. 

That's what I thought it would be...something about how things that you think can be harmless can actually be very dangerous...kind of a frightening concept. But still a very well-written poem.

And yes, I like having you around as well, Gandalf.  You really add something to our threads and put in a great Tolkien-perspective.


----------



## Lomelinde

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *And yes, I like having you around as well, Gandalf.  You really add something to our threads and put in a great Tolkien-perspective.  *



Ah yes, I agree...and you complimented Rhi so naturally, I adore you now  or atleast feel some sort of warm fuzzies


----------



## Rhiannon

> you complimented Rhi so naturally, I adore you now


Lomie's my sis


----------



## Arathin

Thank you, Gandalf, for not getting more smoke in my eye... hehe and it feels very good to have you say that you think that was the poem that got you posting in here! wow! I'm really special now!!! hehe

Dragon!!! Oh geez! Depth Perception was... *is speachless* just wow! That was great! There really are not words to describe!!!


----------



## forshadowed

*Lover's prose*

They all called it accidental
But when your fist sends colors into my eyes
red purple black
I know it wasnt

They all said "but he loves you"
I wish my cuts would've been enough of an answer
So i wouldnt have to argue
So i dont have to argue
and i dont

They all said "he doesnt mean it"
I wish they were there
He doesnt call them a whore
Push them to the ground
They dont feel fear lick at their insides
When they see that icy blade coming at them again

And now I look up at them
A vision of white, forever sleeping
Eyes, once swollen shut, now sewed
Beneath the sleeves, the cuts are fresh

Now what do they all say?


----------



## Dragon

kinda morbid sweeite....

but um.... yeha, those pepole in the poem, those r what we would refer to as "stupid-heads"

wow. thanx 4 the praise guys, that makes me feel really good


----------



## Lomelinde

forshadowed, that was awesome. very real.


----------



## Arathin

That was very nice, foreshadowed. I like how you really aren't afraid to bring out the more morbid side of life that everyone has to face, but most are afraid of.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Wow....shoot, I'm going to be sending out so many PMS...dang. Fantastic stuff everyone. Here's some new stuff from me.

Something Meaningful

Rain falls uncaring
the faded autumn leaves
beckon her to stay asleep
to stay naive
to their presence

Grey skies unsparing
the warm ground and cold air leaves
low clouds of stale mist
but she believes
in this existence

She'll find a joy
in this blank day
hopelessly hopeful
that the soft clay
of her life
will be molded into
something meaningful

Life overbearing
the shaded autumn leaves
people who don't see ahead
today's too much
to make as it is

but she's still staring
past the greying grieves
low clouds of black dread
today's not enough
to take her light away

She'll find a joy
in this blank day
hopelessly hopeful
that the soft clay
of her life
will be molded into
something meaningful

Something beautiful... 
_______________________

Through The Window

She looks through the window
at softly falling snow
children play and snowballs throw
and on the ground snowmen grow
she thinks maybe if she 
had been different
then this would be her life

Stories of a childhood short
memories of a sharp retort
she knows the past is certain
her future's on the other side
of the cold, confining glass

She looks all around her 
at slowly breaking ties
all the truths are counted as lies
and sorrows sting, though she denies
she thinks maybe if life 
had been different
this wouldn't be her lot

Old books torn and tear-stained
fights fought and refrained
homilies of happiness constrained
new, dark emotions regained
she thinks maybe if they
had been different
then this wouldn't be her life

Blinding flurries of wistful snow
binding memories of forgotten love
she rises above the fear
she rises above the scorn
and she pushes 
through the window...


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Hail and Well Met, *The Elf Herself!* 

Nice imagery in your poem "Something Meaningful" --- in particular I like "faded leaves," "stale mist," and "blank day." On the one hand, blankness signifies a bleak formlessness ... On the other, it offers the creative artistic opportunity of clean parchment, if only a scrap, waiting for the merest touch of new ink to undo that which might otherwise go on fading to staleness. The "soft clay" you mention, to my mind, bolsters such a reading, as this generic earth has the potential to become for example elegant glazed earthenware providing both beauty and usefulness.

* bows cordial greetings, also waving a warm and friendly "hullo" to *Rhiannon, Kailita, Lomelinde, * and *Arathin!* *


----------



## Arathin

*shakes her head and grins at Gandalf the Gray* you're interesting, Mr. Gandalf sir...


Very cool, Elf-Herself!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*beams at Gandalf the Grey* Hah! You got it!  Rare are the people who get all the cool imagery I stick into my songs and poems.


----------



## Kailita

Jam is back! Yay! 

Jamish...you make me cry. And that is a very good thing, because almost nothing moves me these days. But your words get through all the pointless chattering that I hear every day and cut down into something that's _real_ and _true_...something that I really need. I don't know...I can't explain it, it's vague and obscure...but thanks. (That's probably the difference between GandalftheGray and myself...he can pinpoint what it is that moves him, but I just get the impact of the overall feeling.)

_Something Meaningful_ was awesome. I feel like I'm there right now. I'm aching so much for meaning...for _beauty_...in this existence that just seems so dead and gray sometimes...especially lately. And _Through the Window_ was great too...all kinds of hidden stories and emotions...and I love the ending. Where did you get the inspiration for that one?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

People are always asking me where I get the inspiration for my songs and I can never give them a straight answer. It comes from everywhere: from deep inside me, from what I see in others, from what I dream about, from what I know is true---> and somehow a good song comes out of that.


----------



## Arathin

Alone

i drive off
leaving you
to your fun.
it always is 
this way,
it just has 
to be.
something 
always calls 
me away again.
so how can i
be close to you?
what flaw of 
mine doesn't
let you closer?
it can't be
your fault
because so man
people are close
to you.
you all are so
much closer to
each other
than to me.
why can only 
i see this?
why am i the 
one left standing
with the keys
in my hand?
i drive away,
leaving you two
to your fun
and though the
sun hits me 
full in the eyes,
i don't blink
or look away.
because it isn't
real, it can't be.
it it was all real,
then i would
truly be alone.


----------



## balrog

this cancer will erase this shy
confront this loss, lost my eyes
i just want to die
i do still try

fly and fly listen hear
holding notes with ones so dear
all the stuck emotions gear
feeds the fuel that is our fear

so shy this cancer and erase the loss
submit a coin and make a toss
so why should i try
when i just want to die


----------



## Kailita

Wow Arathin...flashes of my old loner days coming back to me. What inspired that one?

And Balrog ...that was a great poem. Keep trying...keep flying.


----------



## Arathin

Well two of my best friends came over, we hung out for a little while, and then I dropped them off at the mall together because I had to go to work. That was written on the way home in my mind, and put on paper once home... the original(mental) version was far better in my opinion, but it is hard to write while driving...


----------



## balrog

the time is fast with shine we cast
we shine 
this mind in past flows all too fast
question this task

where is the way?
what does one say?

follow the loss and reach to gain
teardrops slide and water rain
love with care will remain
nothing else could keep one sane


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Testament

I've made my last case
before the court of life
I'm weary of this race
living on the width of
of a gleaming knife
reflecting my indecision

chorus:
This is my last testament 
This is the final drop of hope
A freely wrought admission
of the trials that I can't cope
with

I stare into the clear sky
and silently wish it grey
with clouds of dreams
and lullaby
instead of crystal veins of light
revealing my indecision

chorus:
This is my last testament 
This is the final drop of hope
A freely wrought admission
of the trials that I can't cope
with

If you hear me as I sing
a silver song of swans
you can watch me fly away
to the end which I've come

I fear that none will know...


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*balrog* and *The-Elf-Herself:* 

Each of your most recent poems remind me of one I've written.

Surface Feeder 

The Truth is 
what attracted you,
the night glimmering,
destiny hovering in a silver disc.
Reaching for the pale lure,
you grasped it but not fully.
That incompleteness tightened your grip.
Wanting the hinted at light keeps you,
though years have brought new shadows.
Habit, now.
Frost forms on my fingertips.
Sleep numbs my ankles with its cold irons,
yet I will not be lulled to dream 
nor nightmare.
I hold my end of the line,
barely able to remember 
the time when I was free.
For I have snagged you, but
you have snagged me.


----------



## Rhiannon

Jam, I love _Last Testament_. It's really good *is so terribly profound*

I also really like _Surface Feeder_, Gandalf, especially the finality of the last lines.


----------



## Dragon

_*gasp!*_ I _adore_ surface feeder! everything's so defined in a sort of obscure detailing....if that makes...any sense...at all...

testament is great, I had something to say about it, but now it's gone... sorry!


----------



## Kailita

Huzzah for Outcasty poets!  You guys are so great...

Jam, you illustrate such wonderful pictures with your words...I especially like the second verse and the very last one. And at last Gandalf shares some of his poetry with us!  Great, picturesque language there too...and solid, beautiful truth at the same time. You guys are wonderful.

I have a new poem, but it takes some explaining and I'm too lazy to post it now.  But I'll get around to it.


----------



## Dragon

well, don't forget K.

here goes something... I feel like writing , so it's being written on the spot.... yeah....

my head spins
I let the words pour out
articulate and eloquent
and clumsy.
they crawl over eachother 
in order to be heard
such beautiful things 
altered from raw emotion
and unkempt thoughts.
they pour as though from a waterfall,
my tongue and lips working furiously
praying that every word is heard
by any soul who would listen
can't you hear me?
can't you hear my words?
they're crying for you,
crying like the butterfly 
that stumbled upon a spider-web.
Are their cries so feeble 
that they do not draw your attention?
or is your hearing stunted
like the rest of the world?
but should you dive 
into the uneasy waters of my mind
you would find that I am in need
of care
of an understanding ear
of anything.
My mind would bleed endlessly
if not for the words
my waterfall
my foaming adjectives
oft of pain and sorrow
rarely of any other such feeling
my tongue will ache and grow sore
until you listen
and give me rest
until you understand
until then,
my waterfall roars on


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Rhiannon, Dragon, * and *Kailita:* 

Many thanks for your compliments!  *Dragon's* remarks about _Surface Feeder_ in particular are right on the money, for I wrote the poem in my X-Files days, which would explain the feeling of "defined obscurity"! (BTW, commentary on *Dragon's* new poem appears at the end of this post.)

Imagine _Surface Feeder_ as being written by the Cigarette-Smoking Man in which he addresses Mulder and Scully. In that light, certain phrases of the poem which were once obscure become clear ... "The truth is" is short for "The truth is out there." "Night glimmering" and "destiny hovering in a silver disc" refer to UFOs, or else to the ever elusive white whale Moby **** from a certain notorious fishing expedition, which whale hunt Mulder and Scully discuss (also remember Ahab and Queequeg making an appearance in the X-Files?) ... "Habit, now" ... in part a veiled reference to Morley cigarettes. "Pale lure," "line" and "snagged" ... more fishing references.

Or else, in a more generic Outcast reading of the poem, _Surface Feeder_ might just be about the frustration of trying to establish deep and meaningful relationships with people. 

Seeking to apply a more Tolkienesque reading of the poem, I wonder if the case can be made for seeing parallels along the lines of Gollum and his precious? 

*Dragon:*

Here are the phrases I most like from your newest poem:

1) "they crawl over each other in order to be heard" -- Good imaginative personification of abstract words.

2) "crying like the butterfly that stumbled upon a spider-web" -- Nice concrete sensory imagery.

3) "you would find that I am in need
of care
of an understanding ear
of anything"

The two strongest words in phrase #3 are "of anything" ... very evocative of desperation, simply put. Strengthened by the repetition of the prepositional phrase structure list three times beginning with the word "of".

Keep on writing!


----------



## Dragon

wow, thanks, your comments are really helpful, they let me know what about my writing is really good as compared to the rest

I _thought_ that had something to do w/ UFOs, but I wasn't sure... (the silver disc part, yeah....)


----------



## Arathin

This first one I wrote a while ago when I was being really dark, morbid, and depressed, not that I'm not still dark and morbid, but the depression has lifted for the most part.

*Black*

Black, oh concealing black,
With others you are the Devil pact.
Is it only going to be me,
Who your true colors can see?
With you I speak.
None others can peek,
At what I see in you.
Can you see me too?

This second one I wrote after a character from the DragonLance novels by Margaret Weis and Company. His name is Raistlin Majere. I've been told this one is very moving and it describes my 'creeping, haunting' mood at the moment.

*A Glint of Gold*

Moving down a corridor black
A wafting scent of mixed essence.
Life and death mingled together,
Drifting through the chilling air.
Rose petals and more morbid components
Lingering out from a pacing point.
This point, black on midnight,
In human form and shape shifting.
Not a noise can be heard
Coming from this figure’s gait.
A staff held tightly in one hand
Dragon’s claw clutching crystal.
Hoarse, whispering word, “Shirak”
And crystal glows, lightening night.
Shining down upon the figure,
A hole of black in the light.
Passing on further through,
Rose and death wafting ahead,
Light mingling with dark,
A glint of hidden gold from the hood.
A hand lifts, revealing the visage,
A face of gold, metallic glow.
Eyes of fierce molten gold,
Touched off with hourglass pupils,
Burn into the souls of the living.
They see you old, dying, dead.
The figure passes by uncaring
As the light skitters quickly after.
Too quickly darkness returns
With a whispered, “Dumak”
Is the figure truly gone?
Or does he haunt this hall?
He cannot be heard by mortal ear,
But rose petals and death remain.
Death mingled with rose’s petals
Continue to drift through the air,
Surrounding the senses, stifling,
Haunting with a glint of gold.


----------



## Arathin

There is poetry in despair, and we sang with unrivaled beauty, bitter elegies of savagery and eloquence. Of blue and grey.~AFI

I am basing this poem off that line from this AFI song. 

Bitter Elegies

One can never find that which is hardest sought
Always in despair, when one seeks the least,
Is their deepest desire found.
You stand before me like a faint mist of desire
But I cannot yet touch you as your float there
Tempting and taunting me with your eloquence
How I love you, how I hate you
So savage and free I could never be worthy of you
As you wander through my life so eloquently
Teach me how to win you to myself
Learn me how to turn my desires to your own
Come for me as I have dreamed so many times before
Do not leave me here alone in the mist
You float about me singing softly
Haunting my dreams and twisting my desires
Into bitter elegies dedicated to you and no other.


----------



## Lomelinde

ugh...so I got caught in a sappy mood and had to expell it with poetry. here 'tis.

(Forever)
The world is so beautiful
But all I want is you
So I sing in silence
Just waiting
And I’ll wait
Forever

My friends are so faithful
But all I want is you
So I’ll wait in your absence
Just hoping
And I’ll hope
Forever

My heart is so simple
Because all it wants is you
So I’ll hope with patience
Just loving
And I’ll love
Forever

My words are so wistful
And all I want is you
So I’ll love in cadence
Just singing
And I’ll sing
Forever


----------



## Kailita

Outcast poetry! I have really missed this thread when I was gone...

Arathin, you are so good with words! The closest thing I can describe it with is like a portrait. I don't mean like painting a picture with words, like creating a scene in the reader's mind...it's more like taking certain words and putting them together to make this beautiful blend of sound that stirs up feeling and emotion. Keep writing!

Lomie, I really liked Forever. It's just dying to be made into a song. I like the style and the pattern of it, the way it repeats but changes. Very good. 

And D...your signature. Wow. I really like it. Is there more to it?


----------



## Lomelinde

Thank you, Kailita!It's not my favorite...but I figured I'd post it anyway. I may just write some piano to it...that'd be neato

and your signature! JOC! I love it!


----------



## Dragon

no, that's it for now, but I really like it, so I may add more.

and about lomies being a song--> precisely what I was thinking. that's just one of those things that you feel the need to sing, not say. piano would be lovely.

and arathin. wow. its amazing how I can have the same vocabulary as you, and understand all these words, but not be able to use them in such... and eloquent manner.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*sneaks in* Sorry I haven't been around lately, things have been nuts and I've also been peeved about the new layout, but I've gotten over that(mostly). Anyways, I really like your latest effort Arathin and Lomelinde's as well. Looks like I'll have to be sending out some PMs and updating the old website.  

Here's the latest from me: the first I wrote on Christmas Day.

Insane

giving out a distant promise
thinking over a distant dream
that may come to no true purpose
that I may drink of a forgotten stream
and let my hopes flow away

but maybe I can't stop my dreaming
maybe this won't leave a stain
or maybe I'm already insane

closing on a perfect image
holding tightly to a foreign face
that may turn to a fresh page
that I may lose to a forgotten stream
and watch my hopes float away

but maybe I can't release my hand
maybe this won't die in vain
or maybe I'm already insane

Wonder what it's like
to be without these voices
to never see all the choices
to ask myself a question and not receive
an answer

wonder what it's like
to hear without empathy
to speak without a mental script
to see the illusions others take
for granted

but maybe I can't blind my sight
maybe I can break this chain
or maybe I'm already insane... 

Here's another one that just came together a few days ago, I've already got a tune and I've been teaming up with my friend, should be getting gigs sometime this summer.

Changing

A silence, a stillness
thick and stale and endless
unbroken, unspoken
words you should have said
yet didn't

you sought your place 
and a hopeless dream
you sought to find 
a way to scream
without anyone hearing

a closing, a dying
short and firm and heartless
unwanted, uneven
where you should have been
yet were not

you smashed this cage
and a bright red wound
formed of your freedom
and then you found
that nobody could see it

a question, a concept
ponderings that are useless
still you're wondering
why the people that you knew
now seem so strange
so distant

why you even care
it's not like you'll be there
very long


----------



## Kailita

Lomie, you like Jars of Clay! Yay!  I _love_ them. My Dad has had their first cd since I was probably about nine, but I just started really understanding the (beautiful) words a couple years ago. I love the one in my sig. And Worlds Apart kills me every time...I think I had that in my deep thoughts at one time or another.

Jam-ish! *Restrains urge to attack with hugs* I haven't seen you in _forever_. I've been gone and you've been gone and life has been _crazy_...*shakes head at the insanity of it all*. Oh well. We're back now! 

I'm telling you, Jam...you need to get a hold of some record people and make these poems into songs. They are screaming to be put to music and to reach out to people's souls. My favorite part in Insane: 

Wonder what it's like
to be without these voices
to never see all the choices
to ask myself a question and not receive
an answer

wonder what it's like
to hear without empathy
to speak without a mental script
to see the illusions others take
for granted

And if you already have a tune to the second one, you're all set to go!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I don't know much about Jars of Clay but I know this song: "Grazy Times". It still is one of my all time fav hits. 
I'v also listened to The Third Day and DC Talk a bit.
Third Day's probably best of these...


----------



## Kailita

Yes, Crazy Times is a good song.  DC Talk and Third Day are also muy bueno. I'd like to see Third Day in concert some day...I have some of their live albums, and they sound really good. I've already seen JoC in concert...they are _awesome_. 

Okay...I have a poem...and I think I'll share it. I wrote it back in December. It's kind of about the struggle in me between the Dreamer in me (who I call Dawning in this poem) and the Realist, and how it's hard for me to hope for fear of getting crushed. The part in the middle in italics is from a bunch of different songs that move me, songs that jolt me out of the deadness that I sometimes fall into and reawaken the Dreamer. (They're all from Jars of Clay and Switchfoot songs, I think.) So yeah, here it is.

_Dawning's Resurrection_

I'm tired and I'm jaded
I'm feeling dull and faded
Heavy, hopeless, weighted
Listlessness and doubt

I'm losing all my feeling
In my dark room kneeling
Gazing at the ceiling
Wanting a way out

Too many wistful sighings
Can't find the strength for crying
The dreamer in me dying
While she reaches for the light

Can't let the fortress waver
Defensive walls can't quaver
For the only way to save her
Is to hide her out of sight

Sheltered from confusion
Protected from intrusion
Hope just an illusion
From the days when I was young

Stare at my reflection
Stony, no affection
The cost of my protection
This is what I have become

But Dawning keeps on dreaming
Desperate for redeeming
Aching, singing, beaming
Even with her dying breath

But the world just cannot take her
She will not be what they make her
Terrified that they might break her
I conceal her to her death

All that's left now is my shield
In this dusky, barren field
And I'm just too weak to wield
Anything but bitter blue

Though there's nothing left to feel
That means nothing they can steal
I'm determined, safe, cold, real
Then the music pierces through

_This is your life...are you who you want to be?
I hope you won't give up what's moving you inside...
We were meant to live...
Though love cries, love will rise...
I give You my apathy...
I'm only alive with You...
Dare you to MOVE..._

It's a struggle just to breathe
As I ache to be relieved
Of this emptiness I've weaved
My hope lost, buried deep

On the choice's edge I perch
Feel my stomach give a lurch
And there's nowhere left to search
But can I take the leap?

I'm too weary, too alone
With a heart of bitter stone
I can't step out on my own
So I call the One who can

And He bids my Dawning rise
Phoenix fire in her eyes
While she dances, laughs, and cries
And the sun comes o'er the land


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh my Kai, that's fantastic, completely and utterly fantastic. I can relate in so many ways... That's it, if I'm going to release a CD, then you have to release your poems some way so that other's can read them. Bravo!


----------



## Lomelinde

I agree - that was breathtakingly superb, Kai!

*jealousy* I have not been able to see JOC in concert yet. My story is similar to yours in that I've been listening to them for years but didn't really stop to listen and appreciate their lyrics until a few years ago. Aren't they the greatest? As a child I would fall asleep listening to their first album...and I still put it on if I'm having trouble sleeping. I love those guys.

I really need to post more poetry here, it seems I end up just sticking my song-ish stuff up. I wonder if I could make a GOO song-writer's thread? That'd be kinda neat.


----------



## Arathin

Dragon - I can definately see 'Changing' done to music! And I think I speak for most of us when I say, "We want copies!"

Kai - The feeling in 'Dawning's Resurrection' is so deep and real. plus the wording is really very good. I was reading it and if you take out the song quotes and put a music solo in there, you can totally put that poem to music! 

Maybe we should just all put all our poems to music and create an Outcast Poetry to Music cd for the forum to sell... 

Well I have three for you all today... the first two are poems and the last one is actually song lyrics, no music as yet, that came from a poem.

_My Strong Hold_ based on a dream I had a few weeks ago

Butterfly wings drift
Over my bare arms.
Soothingly cooling
In the early fall heat.
My hair floats around
My face, hiding my
Young embarisment.
You seem almost
Comfortable despite
My youth and greenness.
You are not green like
Me, but experienced.
Your lips float over
My bare shoulder 
After your gentle
Touch clears it.
Gentle loving murmers
Trespass from your lips.
A thousand entoxic words
Float upon your voice,
But mine are bound
To simple mutters in
Your high honour.
I am unworthy of 
Your great love.
I cannot compare.
I am lacking of 
Your gentle touch.
I am not worthy 
Of you love.
You are more than
Merely worthy...
Comes your exoticly
Whispered reply.
I tremble with the 
Portent of your words,
But your strong arms
Close about me,
Keeping me safe
And stilling my trembling.
My head rests lightly
On your shoulder for you are
My strong hold.

_Death_ This second one was inspired by a very different and much more morbid dream.

A thick quilt
Drapes across my brow
Gathering all soundless
Noices to my ears.
Voices come through 
As if distant sights
Seen through many
Thick veils before
Reaching the eye.
This quilt surrounds
My very being;
Quieting my soul.
My voice box
Cannon make a sound.
This silent quilt is
Death and it has me
Within its grasp.

Finally the song-like one. note... this one is rather hateful, but has a point. I wrote it because I have been under so much stress lately.
_Drown Me Slowly_

My blood runs cold;
My face burns red.

[chorus]
I hate and hate.
Oh why do I hate?
Oh what do I hate?
And why do a thousand
Hot tears of mad-
Sorrow drown me slowly?

Anger courses through
My hot-cold blood.
A silent shreak wells
Up from within.
Breaking forth from
My lips with a 
Blood curdling
And deadly silence, and

[chorus]

I cannot hear my soul.
Billions crying a thousand
Hot anger and cold-bitter
Sorrow tears, joining
One to one to one... So 

[chorus]

A flood of tears,
Angry and sorry,
To slowly drown 
Our world Earth because

[chorus : chorus]

To slowly drown 
Our world Earth.
To slowly drown,
To slowly drown,
To slowly drown,
Our world Earth.


----------



## Lomelinde

I really liked My Strong Hold, Arathin. The imagery was beautiful.

This is my latest 

*To Cry*
Please don’t comfort me
Or try to make it all right
For just this once let me
Know what it is to cry

Don’t tell me that you love me
Because I will believe you
And then where will I be
But falling for you anew

Don’t take me in your arms
And block out all the evil
For how will I know harm
With security so beautiful

Don’t trace my tearstained face
With fingertips of gold
I will forget all malice
And neglect to feel so cold

Don’t let me not need you
I don’t want to be alone
You soften the hard truths
And make this world my own

Please don’t pull me closer
Or try to dry my eyes
For just this once let me
Know what it is to cry


----------



## Kailita

Thank you for the praise everyone.  I wish the poetry club at my school would be so accepting and affirming. 

Arathin, again, great imagery and very eloquent. You are very good with free verse. _Drown Me Slowly_ made me think Nine Inch Nails. It made me hurt for you. I hope it let out your stress, though. Have things calmed down at all? I know what it's like to be drowning in all the pressure.

I really liked _To Cry_...very unique, Lomie! It felt kind of like the choice between taking the comfort and security of a false dream, or stepping out and facing reality head on, taking the truth even if it hurts. But some lines and especially the fourth and fifth paragraphs (stanzas?) made it seem like maybe the speaker was trying to escape from the one thing that was good for her. Interesting. I liked it.


----------



## Lomelinde

Kailita said:


> I really liked _To Cry_...very unique, Lomie! It felt kind of like the choice between taking the comfort and security of a false dream, or stepping out and facing reality head on, taking the truth even if it hurts. But some lines and especially the fourth and fifth paragraphs (stanzas?) made it seem like maybe the speaker was trying to escape from the one thing that was good for her. Interesting. I liked it.



Thank you, glad you enjoyed it. You were pretty much right on both counts, and that is just the paradox that love is. She recognizes the need to face adversity head on, but he knows that it is his job to protect her from harm - be it emotional, physical, mental, etc...the last stanzas are her conceding to be protected which shows an immense trust. Her final tears are that of sweet surrender. Love cannot fix things for us, for we still have to live life...but it can soften life's cruelty for us and give us arms to run to.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, I love To Cry, sisi! </profound commentary>


----------



## Lomelinde

Rhiannon said:


> Ooh, I love To Cry, sisi! </profound commentary>



Thank you thank you! </witty retort>


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

> Don’t let me not need you
> I don’t want to be alone
> You soften the hard truths
> And make this world my own



Ooooh, very nice. *major applause* Can't really say anything more... *feels guilty that she's so far behind on updating her website* All these amazing poems! Gaaaah! I need more time.  

Okay, here's a angsty sort of song from Jamishness, not sure where it came from, oh well, at least I have music for it(sort of)... *shrugs*

Wind

All I see is
where I want to be
and where I'm living
I just can't believe
that I will get there

all I reach for
turns into the wind
then I know there's 
no farther
I could bend

but then I see you
staring in the breeze
somehow I need this
feeling surrounding me
sore inside and knowing
we may never meet
still I'm hoping
still I'm hoping

walking through life
shadowed and unclear
and it seems like
you could be so near
I just can't believe
that you will get here

all that holds me
turns into the wind
then I know there's
no farther
I could bend

but then I see you
staring in the breeze
somehow I need this
feeling surrounding me
sore inside and knowing
we may never meet
still I'm hoping
still I'm hoping

every word you say
feeds a hidden flame
every night I pray
you won't blow away

and I see you
staring in the breeze
somehow I need this
feeling surrounding me
sore inside and knowing
we may never meet
still I'm hoping
still I'm hoping

all that holds me
turns into the wind
every night I pray
you won't blow 
away...


----------



## Kailita

The-Elf-Herself said:


> All I see is
> where I want to be
> and where I'm living
> I just can't believe
> that I will get there


Wow. I definitely know how that is. That feeling of standing on the edge and feeling like you'll never be able to jump across to where you want to be.



The-Elf-Herself said:


> but then I see you
> staring in the breeze
> somehow I need this
> feeling surrounding me
> sore inside and knowing
> we may never meet
> still I'm hoping
> still I'm hoping


I especially like that part. The chorus? Ergh...*yearns for the tune*. Is the music on piano or guitar or something else? Can you at least put up the notes so I can get some idea of the melody? *Wants to know what all these great poems sound like as songs...*


----------



## Arathin

Yay for inspiration and my private muse! I have a multitude of poems here for you today! The first was inspired in Math class and finished some days later at the local coffee house, Kingdom Cafe.

These Things

Let us speak now of these things;
Of window panes wrapped in mist,
And yellow coffee springs.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of pale pink summer eves,
And purple tea tins.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of sparkling green summer hills,
And misty mountain clings.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of flaming leaves drifting down,
And creaking tire swings.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of dewy purple flowers,
And prickly bee-stings.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of columnades, aquaducts,
And wolf-raised twins.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of lover's midnight vows,
And rusty diamond rings.

Let us speak now of these things;
of dusty book shops,
And mid-winter flings.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of springs and tins; clings and swings,
Of stings and twins; rings and flings.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of window panes wrapped in mist,
And yellow coffee springs.

This second one is a revision (of sorts) of the first. No title. I wrote it at work because I was bored and couldn't get the line "Let us speak now of these things" out of my head.

Let us speak now of these things;
Of window panes shrouded with mist,
Of yellow coffee springs,
Where tea leaves light the morning sun.
Let us speak now of these things;
Of nine month pregant moons,
Of dells where fairies sweetly sing,
Lending to the lonewolf's mournful howl.
Let us speak now of these things;
Of high peaks still with snow,
Of valleys where dew clings
To accent a bejeweled glow.
Let us speak now of these things. 

This third one I wrote at my brother's hockey game this morning. Not overly happy with how it turned out... 

In Disgrace
Turned away
In disgrace;
I can never live
This down.
Sent away
From the rest,
Never to be
Allowed back.
Hard to notice
What is up high,
When I will 
Never reach up there.
Turned away 
In disgrace;
As I walked away
I heard them say, that
I will never be
Worth anything.
Turned away 
In disgrace.


----------



## Arathin

And here are three more poems, also written at my brother's hockey game this morning... I told you I had a nice multitude for you today!

While I Waited

While I waited,
I was wasting away.
You promised me everything
And I believed.
You told me you 
Would give me all I wanted.
So I waited for you,
And I waited for you.
While I waited,
I was wasting away.
You never thought 
To keep your promise
That kept me waiting,
Because while I waited
You could do as you pleased.
I still believed in you.
So I waited for you,
And I waited for you.
But while I waited,
I was wasting away.
You left me alone one day,
Still waiting on a promise
Never to be fulfilled,
But now it is too late;
You won't come back.
And while I waited,
I wasted away.

For the Lines to Blur

Shifting, twisting;
Nothing anchored.
Everything changing;
Diamensions blend,
Lines blur,
Barriers shift.
Cosmic chaos
Rules the changes;
Ruling with chaos,
Ruling without design.
Blurring, confusion
Tricks the mind,
Confouds the senses.
Drawing farther
From the hectic upheaval,
Design become apparent;
Barriers reform,
Lines darken and grow,
Diamensions settle.
Chaotic change
Leads to order,
Leads to quiet.
The calm before
The next onslaught,
The next chaotic shift.
Watching, waiting
For the lines to blur.

Now As They Cry

Now as they cry
Lay me down to sleep.
It won't be all right,
Despite what they say.
I won't be coming back;
This time is for real.
As the dirt falls 
Into the open grave,
Bury me alive.
Now as they cry
Lay me down to sleep.
It won't be all right,
Despite what they say.
The stars will shift,
Undying patterns will die,
Wiping away your tears
Will only bring more
To sting the heart and soul.
Now as they cry
Lay me down to sleep.
It won't be all right,
Despite what they say.
I won't be coming back;
This time is for real.
As the dirt falls
Into the open grave,
Bury me alive.


----------



## Lomelinde

I really liked both versions of _These Things_ Arathin...all the beautiful images. *warm fuzzies*

In complete contrast...this is a song I wrote...I was in a bitter sort of mood

*Move On*
This is for all you hurting
Stuck the past
And think you’re deserving

Take a moment and realize
Life’s not about
Fairness in compromise

If you blew it
Move on
It doesn’t matter
Who won
In the end
What are tears
But incarnate
Useless fears

This is for all you hurting
Stuck in a dream
And think you’re living

Take a moment and conceive
A real emotion
And your own identity

If you blew it
Move on
It doesn’t matter
Who won
In the end
What are lies
But illusions
To draw eyes

Either way you are loosing
Not loved so you’re weeping
Tears won’t make you forget
Mature already and get over it


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Ooooh, icy, bitter, angsty...I love it! I especially love the chorus and this part:



> Take a moment and conceive
> A real emotion
> And your own identity



For The Lines to Blur is another amazing poem, as a she of chaos I can really identify.


----------



## Lomelinde

this is a song called _Watching You_ until I can think of a better title

_Here comes the day
Another chance to fade
Or maybe to face the fact that I
Only hurt and not just myself
Keeping you on a shelf
Twist the knife and made to cry

Here come the tears
Fulfilling your fears
That here is just a lonely wound
So run away and save what's left
Killing me is what's best
The rest can prove I opened too soon

Watching you
Keeping it inside
Letting it die
It's my turn to prove
How worthless I am
Watching you
And it hurts me to
Every day again
It can only end when
I do too
Cause loving me is killing you

Breathing is too hard
Because I can see too far
Your scar only deepens with time
Hoping is just a lie
There are no second tries
I'll take your crying as a sign

Hurting is too real
It's not about what I feel
Time to heal and end the pain
Needing is only a thought
So hate me for what I've fought
Crimson blots out the tearstains

Watching you
Keeping it inside
Letting it die
It's my turn to prove
How worthless I am
Watching you
And it hurts me to
Every day again
It can only end when
I do too
Cause loving me is killing you

Too long
You've tried
I watched
And let you
So wrong
Defied
I turned
And left you

Watching you
Keeping it inside
Letting it die
It's my turn to prove
How worthless I am
Watching you
And it hurts me to
Every day again
It can only end when
I do too
Cause loving me is killing you_


----------



## Dragon

AH!

I have a lot of new poems, but I usually write them at school now, so they're usually all mixed in w/ my schoolwork and I can't find any of them


----------



## Kailita

Excuse my long absence and all the poems I've missed!  I haven't had a chance to look back at them all. But I did see Lomie's _Watching You_. Ooh. Shudders. Chills, but I don't know why. I liked it...lots of emotion...good imagery ("twist the knife and made to cry"; "crimson blots out the tearstains"). But I don't understand it completely (not your fault, mine.  ) I feel the emotions, but I don't understand. What inspired it?

Umm...let's see. We have to do a poetry project for English, which inspires mixed emotions in me. Initial response: "YAY, getting graded for something I like to do!" After thinking about it some: "Oh, ick, _rules_ imposed on something I like to do..." One of the requirements for the project was that we had to write a Shakespearean sonnet: 14 lines, 10 syllables per line, iambic pentameter, ending couplet, all that good stuff. But I found an interesting subject to write it on...and it turned out pretty well, I think ...so here it is.

The Problem With Princesses

Sweet Cinderella, gentle kitchen miss,
Fell for the handsome prince she danced with once.
And when awakened by a stranger's kiss,
Snow White rode off and married him, the dunce.
Rapunzel let some prince tromp on her hair
And rushèd to the window when he called.
And though at first they seemed without a care,
What will these girls do when their men go bald?
But of the damsels, there was one, at least
Who was not only beautiful, but wise.
She had no qualms about the ugly Beast,
For she loved with her heart and not her eyes.
So choose ye wisely on your wedding day:
Can love live on when beauty fades away?


----------



## Lomelinde

Oh, Kailita I love love love _The Problem With Princesses_ ...of course I may be a tad biased since you seem to like my favorite 'princess' character. I think you did a great job with keeping to the form tho. That gets annoying sometimes.



Kailita said:


> Excuse my long absence and all the poems I've missed!  I haven't had a chance to look back at them all. But I did see Lomie's _Watching You_. Ooh. Shudders. Chills, but I don't know why. I liked it...lots of emotion...good imagery ("twist the knife and made to cry"; "crimson blots out the tearstains"). But I don't understand it completely (not your fault, mine.  ) I feel the emotions, but I don't understand. What inspired it?



_Watching You_ confuses me too lol -it is about two different situations and they both somehow rolled into one song. The first two verses and chorus are about a guy I am currently in a relationship with and how I feel like I'm too immature emotionally and I just continually hurt him. The line _keeping you on a shelf_ applies to the fact that I have psycho strict parents who basically impose Amish rules on us (no offense if anyone is Amish), yet he chose to stay in the relationship -which I feel is kind of not in his best interest. Anyway. The bridge and parts of the second two verses are about a guy who fell in love with me when I didn't return his love and how much it still hurts him. Kind of sucks to cause so much pain beit unintentionally...so this song was a vent. If you try to find out which situation applies to which lyrics...good luck!  Like I said, this song confuses me too.


----------



## Arathin

Lomie - Watching You... creepy... but in a really cool morbid sorta way. However there are some places where the wording/word order doesn't make sense, such as: 

"And it hurts me to
Every day again
It can only end when"

did you mean "And it hurts me too"? that is one place, I believe there were several other places also, but I can't remember where right now. 

Kai - Good to see you back with us! Problem with Princess!!! Oiy! such a good point that is really hardly ever questioned. (you should read the short story Ella Enchanted. I forget whom it is by, but I think you would like it) I also liked how the only happy one, Bell, wasn't a princess, but a peasant! Very good! You had better have gotten an A on that!


----------



## Lomelinde

Arathin said:


> Lomie - Watching You... creepy... but in a really cool morbid sorta way. However there are some places where the wording/word order doesn't make sense, such as:
> 
> "And it hurts me to
> Every day again
> It can only end when"
> 
> did you mean "And it hurts me too"? that is one place, I believe there were several other places also, but I can't remember where right now.



Actually, the wording is exactly as I meant it. There is a _lot_ to read into and I'm sure it will only make total sense to myself. The phrase is "watching you, and it hurts me to" -as in, it hurts me to watch you. "every day again, it can only end when I do too" As in the watching occurs every day and so does the mutual pain. There are other places with 'off' wording and where it even sounds like I'm changing tense and/or person -and I am. But just to defend my understanding of the English language just know that I did those on purpose. Glad you could enjoy it past the weird wording tho...looking forward to seeing new stuff up on this thread. <3


----------



## Arathin

And, as with most poetry, it only makes sense after having been read and when looked at from the author's view! lol ^_~


----------



## balrog

so hear this no, where does one go
after love is lost
to and fro listen downward flow
loss lost rainbow resulting cost

thoughts of you and your lips green eyes
bullet hit chamber, trigger was pulled
i prepared for end again
fire pin miss fire

i chase the end, be rid of all
the end i chase scares my fall
so these nightmares follow me 
as leaves on the tree, we were meant to be

smart you moved on...you saw this die-ing
the moving my sigh and ring, all worth the crying
or was it
just as it was

purpose to be


----------



## Lomelinde

*two thumbs up for Balrog* sorry I didn't post that sooner. I'm lazy, teehee. *grin* that really rocked.

here's my latest.

*"The End"*
No one tells you 
What it's like
After "The End"
No one tells you
That's where most
Stories begin
No one told you
But what will you choose?
Continue in
This game to loose
Hide yourself
In isolation
Or face it all
A new creation
It's your story
You hold the pen
You are the key
To how this will end
No one tells you
What it's like
When you begin
After "The End"
How beautiful
To start again
Past the hate
And all the pain
Is a better day
So pray for rain
To wash away
All the lines
And fill the hole
Behind your eyes
No one told you
What to do
So here's "The End"
What will you choose?


----------



## Arathin

That is sweet Lomie. I like the mild repetion in it... really gets the point across very well.


----------



## Lomelinde

muchas gracias. I had a close friend experience her first heartbreak so _"The End"_ was for her. I really like the concept of thinking past the end of stories and stuff so I'm glad I was able to tie that in.


----------



## Lomelinde

nobody has posted here in a shamefully long amount of time. ptttth.

reading directions: every three lines go together. (I know y'all are poetry veterans who I don't need to tell that to but some people have been reading and not catching on)

*Letting Go*
It's so bittersweet
Growing up
Making ends meet
Closing one chapter
Tears of joy
Painful laughter
Who wants to let go?
Leave all behind
Face the unknown
A new beginning
A fresh start
Price staggering
But still we'll go on
Write to friends
Call dad and mom
Someday we'll turn 'round
Smile again
With friends we've found
But while we're still here
We can cling
To what is dear
And hope that you know
We love you
Don't let us go


----------



## Arathin

That is really good Lomie... really embodies how I feel going to college this fall.


----------



## Lomelinde

Arathin said:


> That is really good Lomie... really embodies how I feel going to college this fall.



wow, you too? it's getting near that time...graduation, freshman orientation, college. looking at my calendar and seeing all those things on it really hit me.


----------



## Arathin

Yeah I feel that! I graduate on the 30th and while part of me can't wait... part of me realizes this is going to be something completely different from anything in my life! Fortunately for me, I'm not afraid of change, but I will admit to being wary of it...


----------



## Kailita

Oh, that is just too scary...our Outcasts are growing up! *Sob*

That was really good, Lomie. The first line sums it up pretty well: "It's so bittersweet." I love and dread that feeling. Is it possible for a feeling to be comforting and unnerving at the same time? That's what bittersweet is to me.

Anyway, very nice. And good luck with college coming up, you two!

(*Is _so_ glad she still has a couple more years before having to worry about the evil c-word*)


----------



## Cerridwen

Some of you may have seen these in the Prancing Pony section, but pfft I'm going to put them here anyway for those who don't visit PP...

Gotta cut
Going deep
Harder now
Blood seeps
Never know
If it can be fixed
Blood drips
Time ticks
Cycle of pain
Begins anew
I don't know
What I should do
Stabbing here
Pricking there
The pain's too much
For me to bear
Don't want to do it
Choice isn't mine
To heal my wounds
I need some time
Don't want to do it
I know it's bad
But I'm addicted to it
It's driving me mad
I'm starting to fade
I'm going to disappear
All that fills me now
Is nothing but fear
Please come to my rescue
Please come to my aid
Just hold me tightly
And I won't be afraid
I know that you're angry
I know that you're mad
That you're disappointed
What I did makes you sad
Understand it's not me
Something's wrong in my head
I don't wish I could die
I'm glad I'm not dead
I'm done with the crying
Time to wipe away my tears
Erase all the pain
And banish my fears
I'm going to get help
I'm not gonna cry
I'm gonna get better
And I'm going to be alive

and...

cut
drip
bleed
splatter
deep
deep
deep
deeper
hard
hard
hard
harder
long
long
long
longer
can't stop
can't think
can't feel
can't act
can't run
can't run
only thing
is to escape
follows me
stalks me
haunts me
sticks me
pricks me
cuts me
bleeds me
leaves me
can't stop
can't begin
can't run
it starts again
can't stop don't know why
cut me more
the time goes by
hurt again
the scars grow worse
never knowing
the pain's source
can't decide
no decision
long ingrained
cut with precision
want to stop
don't know how
needing help
nothing felt
feeling desperate
need you now
come to me
before i fall
before i go
before i run
disappear
i'm fading now
help me


----------



## Kailita

Wow.

Well...welcome to the poetry thread, Cerridwen, and thanks for contributing.

That was...very sad. But I felt the emotion. I have friends who cut themselves, and it's horrible. I hope that if you wrote that from experience, it's from an experience that has ended. There _is_ hope and there _is_ help and there _is_ a way to stop. 

Good poem, though. Stream of consciousness, but rhyming at the same time. Feel free to drop in any more poems that you have.


----------



## Cerridwen

Thanks.

Unfortunately it was an experience of mine, but I am starting a partial hospitalization program at the end of the week.

On to happier things! I am currently in the middle of another poem, and once I finish it, I will make sure I post it here


----------



## Lomelinde

yay! finally some new poetry is up! I'm liking you more and more Cerridwen...may I call you Cerri? thanks. 

nice rythm in your poem, and good luck with the partial hospitalization program thingie. life can suck but hey...that's what writing's for.


----------



## Arathin

Lomelinde said:


> life can suck but hey...that's what writing's for.



I'll toast to that Lomie!!!


And thanks for all the well wishes for my College future! (Yay Art College in Boston!!!)

Also Cerri, excellent poems! Very good stream of conciousness and a smooth rhymning sceme. Good luck with that program, and remember to have fun! Because live is too short not to...


----------



## Cerridwen

Yes, Cerri is fine if thats what you want to call me...

Thank you all for your well wishes. it's nice to know that I have people behind me in this.

I can't wait to finish my poem so I can post it here so you guys can tell me what you think!

I'll keep you posted 

And thanks for the comments on the poems; it always feels nice to read stuff like that!


----------



## jezz

hey guys! i'm new here and love poetry. i myself also write poetry, but most of my friends don't want to know anything about them.
i am 17 and live in germany, where my dad is a missionary. during a time of surpressed depression, i discovered my talent to express myself in poems.


----------



## Arathin

Well then Jezz... lets get some poetry up here for us to read!!!


The Night
Sitting in the dark of night
Waiting for dawns first light
We are all just waiting now
For night to the sun to bow
I hear the crow's ragged call
Sending shivers thru us all

Will night end? 
Will day begin?
Do we really wish for day
Or is it just something we say
As we sit here in the night
Waiting for dawns first light

Out the window I do see
A streak from the horizon free
Light begins to fill the air
Birds flint about in pair
Day is now here and I see
It is the night that belongs to me


----------



## Lomelinde

*warm applause*
wow, I really enjoyed that, Arathin. reminds me a whole lot of when I sit outside all night. just watching the sky and thinking. you really captured the idea and feeling very well. nicely worded also.


----------



## Cerridwen

Yes yes, lovely poem! Very nice imagery; I could actually see myself sitting there waitng for the sun to rise! Do you have any more to share with us?

Anyway for this poem I keep promising...it's ALMOST done, but to keep you happy, here is a short one I wrote at program today.

The crying's all done
I wiped away my tears
Erased all the pain
And banished my fears
I got the help I needed
No more reason to cry
I know I'm gonna get better
And I'm still gonna be alive


----------



## Arathin

That was very good Cerri. You could feel the relief in the wording. 

This is a rather long, story-esque poem. I wrote it last night when I woke up from this horrible dream I had. In the dream, my most trusted RL friend, who has been in the army 8 years and is getting out in August, was sent to Iraq. This was a varitable nightmare for me, but I can't help but fear the worst if this dream comes true.


She came home from work
That night
A message clutched 
Tightly in her fist
Outwardly, she looked calm
But inside she was weeping
She went about the house
Ignoring her family
The message still held 
In her hand
No one knew anything
Was even wrong

Finally everyone else
Was asleep
The only sounds to be heard
Were those she made
As she got ready for bed
But another sound was there
One only she heard
One that lay a pail
Over all the physical sounds
Making them seem distant
She climbed into bed
And opened the message
As she reread it again
The silent sound of her heart
Weeping tears of bitter-sorrow
Filled her ears
Finally she let all the pain go
And wept into her pillow
In fierce sorrow

The note fell to the floor
Left but never forgotten
It read:
"I love you, Sweet.
Always remember this
Because I will never
Stop loving you.
I am being sent into 
The war in two days.
Please don't forget me;
I will not forget you.
I love you, Sweet,
And I will marry you
When I get back..."

The tears did not wash away 
Her pain
Nor did seeing him off 
And when a offical letter
Arrived a month later
Telling her of his death
She had no more tears
The numbness she felt
Made it easy to join him
In the next life
She was buried
Beside the empty coffin
Of her love
Only for him to find her grave
Years later
When he was finally released
From the enemy prison.


----------



## Cerridwen

Wow Arathin I thought that was really good! I really felt the emotion behind that one...


----------



## jezz

hey guys! well, here goes:

The Place

i had a place i liked to be,
a thing i liked to do,
but now i feel so insecure
of the place i do feel sure.

and every time i go by there, 
my heart then starts to run,
my veins fill with adrenalin,
my legs, they want to run.

the light there seems so eerie cold,
although the lamp is warm.
my knees get so unsteady,
and i see i'm not quite ready.

now i don't know where to find 
once daily found serenity,
where silence surrounded me,
the fear my heart does bind.

___________________________
wow, arathin!!! that poem is totally awesome... i'd cry, if i would not be posting from school!


----------



## Cerridwen

Great poem jezz!

Here's mine....

Not a care in the world
THE PAIN DRAGS HER DOWN

Her heart's greatest desire
SORROW SPLITS HER SOUL

The man that she loves
THE MAN THAT SHE HATES

Enraptures her heart
DISGUSTS HER MIND

Brings her true happiness
IS IT ALL A MASK?

The luckiest girl in the world
SEEKING TRUTH AND HAPPINESS

Is it all real?
THIS IS LIFE


----------



## jezz

wow, that is sooo cool!why did you write that, if i may ask?


----------



## Cerridwen

Hmmmmm...that's a tough one. I dunno, it just kind of reminded me of, well, ME. In one face I was happy, content, and loved, and in the other face I was hurt, lonely, and alone. It's my life right there in that poem.


----------



## Arathin

I think that is how many people feel today. One part of them knows, or thinks it knows, that they are loved, cared for, secure. While some little nagging part of them screams that they are alone, afraid, unwanted. 

Maybe it is just this evil little suspicious part of us, this ugly part that we can't let other people see. Maybe it is the truth; that we really are alone and unwanted, and we just don't want to admit to ourselves that this ugly, evil little part of us is right, that it has been right all along.


----------



## Niirewen

Hey guys- I know I never post over here, but I just wanted to let you all know that I love reading your poems! They're wonderful, keep it up!


----------



## Lomelinde

Niirewen said:


> Hey guys- I know I never post over here, but I just wanted to let you all know that I love reading your poems! They're wonderful, keep it up!



encouragement is so refreshing  thank you Niirewen (even if you weren't talking to me, heehee - I'm sure the other writers are grateful as well)


----------



## greypilgrim

*My Outcast poem:*

My soul is black,
and I think I'm funny.
All I care about is
getting laid and money.

Sometimes reality hits
you in the face like a brick.
It stabs you in the heart,
even when your skin is thick.

Freezing hot, 
scalding to touch.
I miss the days when
I was a kid so much.

I am a failure
suicidal for life.
God will I ever
find a freakin life?

-->I made that up just now!


----------



## Lomelinde

lol I really like that. it's a very...erm...honest sort of a poem


----------



## greypilgrim

Yay for the brutally honest


----------



## Lomelinde

*my sieve*
Choking on the words I’ve swallowed
Filling my tongue just leaves me hollow
Still you continue, undeterred
False promises about ‘tomorrow’

Empty and silent is my best answer
To sieve the anger and bitter laughter
Is this really what you wanted?
I could not be torn any further

My defining quality is just weakness
Against so much that can be ruthless
Please, keep me at least breathing
Until I can be free of this

...yay I finally wrote something


----------



## greypilgrim

Sounds like a bitter breakup


----------



## Lomelinde

hey, it does sound like a bitter break up!  but it's not. it's mostly about pressure from my family and especually my mother. blah.


----------



## jezz

@ Lomelide: i like your poem - it resembles alot of poems i have written. that might be because i mostly write when i feel extremely down. here's one i wrote after an argument with my sis (15 months younger then i am):

stormswift

for years now have had to see,
the monster sought to destroy me.
her name should be sormswift,
or maybe should be swiftwing.

the daughter of electra
has found a human body.
she's trying to destroy me,
the bird that's of electra.

i want to fight,
to save myself.
but she takes life
out of my self.

the other problem,
now i see,
it is my sister - 
she lives with me.


----------



## Lomelinde

erg...siblings  
nice poem, the last stanza thingie was a great way to end it


----------



## jezz

@ lomelide: thanks! hey,want a poem on alcohol?


----------



## Lomelinde

yes! a poem on alcohol, please!

this is a poem on...well. insomnia I guess. for some reason when I'm not feeling well I can't sleep at night. only after sunrise. so this is about waiting for the morning and things I do to keep myself occupied. it's kind of short but whatever. pttth.

_All I need is to hold on
Just one more life-long hour
Soon the stars will fade
And keep nightmares at bay
All I need is to hold on
Just two more people lost
Soon the words will end
Thoughts to pillow, on lend
All I need is to hold on
Just three more endless songs
Soon the tune will change
From lullaby to praise
All I need is to hold on
I am just waiting for you._


----------



## greypilgrim

A poem on alcohol:

I got drunk last night.
Oh my God, I was so wasted.
They dropped my body off at the morgue
Around 2:00 in the morning.

I woke up in Hell next to Satan.
He was like: "Son, we need to talk."
I said I was too hungover but
He threw me in the lake of fire anyway.

Now my soul is tortured forever.
Burning, infinite lamentation.
Oh my God, I was so drunk
on that Mad-Dog 20/20.


----------



## Dragon

I've been kinda........gone......lately... but... yeah....

I've also been a wee bit mushy in my latest writings, so you must excuse me.

there's lots of spaces so you can tell where one stops and the other begins. I like the 2nd one better.

I can taste your essesnce
floating on the morning breeze
a can smell the spice of your skin
heavy on the air
the press of your flesh 
brings a flush to mine
softly, sweetly,
that's how you love me.




there's a whisper of your lips on mine
and a memory of your breath on the air.
a phantom of your body
warm against the length of mine.
a shadow of your tongue caresses 
like a smooth wisp of smoke.
I can still feel where your palm pressed against my cheek
firm and gentle.
a dream of your fingertips
trails gently down my side....
I lay on my back and revel in this,
the ghost of your kiss.


----------



## morning star

The Pain Below

It's the pain below,
That won't let me go.
I haven't let it show,
And that's the reason nobody knows.
That's the reason I can't move on from this season.
This season of bleeding.

Ch: Have you ever heard,
Of reaping what you sow?
Have you heard of what goes around comes around?
Of what goes up,
Must come down?

You take me from the top of mountains,
To the bottom of oceans.
Your pain stings me like the sharpest sword,
And your bitterness is like a thorn,
Increasing the pain in my side.
It keeps coming back,
Just as the ocean's tide.

CH

What you've sown is coming up,
And it's not looking pleasant.
Why can't you just be happy with who I am,
And what I represent?
This is the end.


----------



## jezz

@ morning star: cool poem!

@ all: i'll have to go soon, but i think i wrote you guys my poem about alcohol, but you couldn't tell it was about that. it is called the place... the poem is deeper then one might think when one first looks at it.

@ dragon: your poem is also very cool!!!


----------



## Lomelinde

to where are you going Jezz? and I enjoyed your poem on alcohol (that apparently has deeper meaning)
(yay for poems with deeper meaning!)
...will you be coming back?


----------



## Arathin

Yes, where are you going jezz?


This poem was written after my favorite coffee shop and only place of escape, Coffee Kingdom, was closed down.


"A Tribute to Kingdom"

Dedication: "A Tribute to Kingdom" was written on June 22nd, 2004, the day Coffee Kingdom's doors closed. This poem is dedicated to the owner, John, to the place, Coffee Kingdom, and to all the friends that gathered there. This is in memory of Coffee Kingdom...


The cigarette smoke curls into the air;
Purple-blue in the breeze; indigo.
Smoke as smooth as silk, as soft as velvet.
Dreams slipped away like so much smoke
Trapped between a pair of hands;
Smoke that was so thick
Until it was inches from the face;
Smoke that caused the eyes to water
And stole away life with a breath;
Smoke that filled the familiar air
Of a haven named "Coffee Kingdom".
A haven now closed, forever gone,
Fed to the ravenous debtors. 
Bliss is taken from us and turned,
Mercilessly, into an empty shell
Haunted by our memories.
Smoke and music and the scent of coffee
Cling to the echoing walls;
Now silenced, now gone, now empty.
Cigarettes are lit, coffee-less now,
As it is contemplated, "What now?"
Where do we gone when the smoke clears?
Is there another haven waiting?
Another place to be filled with smoke
And coffee mingled with echoing music
And intelligent conversation?
Can we find it and each other again?
What now becomes of the friends dear
Whose shades still fill the space?
Will those same friends, by Fate's design,
Meet again in a similiar place of safety?
So few options are left in the smoke
And it is becomes of the smoke we are shunned.
The smoke curls around us, those remaining
In the dream of the momentary bliss
Once offered to us, but now gone, taken.
Outcasts with no where to turn.
The smoke stings the eyes, sears the lungs,
Leaving us on the breeze
Still echoing with music.
We have walked in a pleasant, smoky dream,
A dream called "Kingdom".
Now we awake to the harsh reality
Of a pitiless world of nightmares.
We are shaken and lost, cut loose.
Can the ship find its way in the mist?
Can we, now shunned for our habits,
Find our way through the smoke?
An empty husk, a pitiful shell is all
That is left to us now of our peace.
Now we face a cruel reality,
A cruel twist of the knife in our minds.
When will another dream come?
When will we again be lost in such a haven,
In such a place of acceptance?
The dream is gone, more will come.
Dreams will come again.
But will they be the same?
Or some new sensation
Rising from the smoke,
Like a pheonix from the ashes?


----------



## Lomelinde

*deafening applause* that was literary genius, Arathin. I _really_ like it.


----------



## jezz

@ lomelide:
ok, go to the thread-page 17, to my second post. it is on alcohol, but the poem doesn't say so. i've been very deeply hurt by people who drink alcohol, and that is why i wrote that poem.


----------



## Lomelinde

yeesh. that's not good. I'll pray for you.  

I have a few ideas for poems stuck in my head...I just keep running out of time to sit and write them. erg.


----------



## morning star

Thanks Jezz, that poem I wrote was about somebody who grew up in an alcoholic home, and how the alcoholism affected them, and as a result, me.


----------



## greypilgrim

My best poem to date- http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=423154&postcount=1520

Very Outcastish


----------



## Arathin

Thank you very much Lome. I was hoping it conved the utter sense of lose we all feel... Even now, I still haven't found a new place. *growls in frustration*


----------



## Lomelinde

*ah, the joys of college*

this really isn't very good but I haven't posted in a long time so I'm just going to put it up

...just a random spewing from my heart/head

I'm one step away
From missing you too much
One step away
From feeling too deep
And that one step
Is all that it takes
For a lifelong clutch
On what I can see
Because facing tomorrow
Is two steps farther
Past what I know
In my safe harbor
So I'll just wait here
Let the momentum take me
Look around while I'm waiting
Let the next day face me
Jump when I can
Run when I want to
Staying one step away
From having to miss you


----------



## Lomelinde

oh for shame that no one has posted on here in two whole months!  we should be ashamed of ourselves.

chocolate covered moonbeams bring candy coated dreams
while late into the evening the cherry chimes will ring
till lemon drops of sunshine and clouds of sugar lime
open taffied eyelids and warm this frosted mind

Edit: I just fixed my little poem...
the one I had posted was the "rough draft" so to say


----------



## Astaldo

Actually there is one more day to be two months. Just kidding  

I'm not a good poet so I don't post one. Sorry


----------



## Arathin

All of my poems lately have been very dark and dreary... there is also the fact that I haven't been on in over a month... yes, it is sad... you can all mourn my lack of freetime now.


----------



## Lomelinde

*mourns your lack of free time*
maybe it's just me but things have gotten really dead around here...and I don't mean just this thread


----------



## Niirewen

Unfortunatley that is very true. I've been popping in and out lately, but haven't been posting because nothing seems to be going on. I should probably make more of an effort. But I have been very busy lately, too (with mostly college and cross country stuff).


----------



## Arathin

If you think about it, how many members are in college or school? This thing has always slowed down at least some every winter since before I joined I'm sure... I mean I know why I'm not posting a whole ton... 

1) all my art projects for my art college

2) how often I am either in class, doing 'homework', or at 'work' work

3) all the spare time I spend working out

If you put all these reasons together, then you get my reason... 

"No Spare Time"


----------



## ShootingStar

*my hobbit poem....*

I just stumbled across this thread... I love poetry and songs. Here's a poem I wrote a while back. 

Remember the Hobbits 

One day I went to Scotland-
The highlands stole my heart.
And there I met a hobbit
Who taught me of their art:
To hide from folk, big or small,
When I have the need,
To travel across the craggy land
With secrecy and speed.
He sang to me all their songs
Of what went on before,
He took me to the ocean; 
We stood in awe beside the shore.
He told me what he always thought
Was far across the sea,
I laughed and said," I'm from that land!
Won't you come back with me?"
He puffed out his chest and stood up tall
(As hobbits are known to do),
Then he told me something 
That was very sad but true:
"I am the only hobbit left,"
He sadly said to me,
"Not while I am living
Can I go across the sea.
Take the songs and stories,
Sing them for me!
Carry them into your land
Across the deep blue sea."
I left him there and there he stood,
Brave and proud and free,
And there he still was standing
When again I crossed the sea.
When I returned home
To, as they say, the land of the free,
I was singing songs
From that ancient melody.
Please now join in the music,
Be it sweet or shrill.
You must remember the hobbits;
If you don't , no one will.



I don't know if its any good, so any comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## balrog

the last and the least without judgement...
for this is made by those folding pages in the illusional
fabric of power
eventually all must duck and cower
rain drops water or shower

the balrog sets mode to devour


----------



## Lomelinde

*applause* to you both. welcome to the thread, shooting star. mainly we do nothing because we're all to busy  but sometimes we remember to post and comment. 

_What is it to be a friend
But to laugh and cry without an end
But when th’stirring emotions fail
Revert to strangers, cold and stale

For lovers never did convey
More than the scope of a single day
And seeking ne’er could they find
Meaning to the others’ mind

Friends will never reconnect
Where change too tightly binds a web
That holds not to, but from their hearts
And boldens each dissimilar part

Neither friends nor lovers
Are more than just strangers
Whose love provides beautiful illusion
Of a lasting and permanent connection

But when memories then do crashing, fail
And are replaced with deceptive tales
That our minds do for us conjure
Thus we all are but mere strangers_


----------



## balrog

So it has been a while I sit back and smile
walked a storm in a mile

how are you all, question to all
sing the ring still stand tall

2 years have passed since poetry post
been here and there on ocean's coast


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wow, I like that a lot Balrog.


----------



## Lomelinde

Nice.

I simply cannot believe how long its been since there has been a post.


----------



## Rhiannon

Especially one from _you_, missy


----------



## Niirewen

This thread brings back happy memories.  It's hard to believe over a year passed without any new posts on this thread. That was a good one, balrog. Let's hear some more poetry, someone post something..


----------



## e.Blackstar

*waves the little 'casts flag*


----------

